# The 2015 crappy ice/snow storm of northern Ga driveler #160



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

Sure hate it for ya'll, looks like it's gonna get worse before the weeks out .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

Yup reminds me of my old live in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

Here ya go Mandy !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

sniff sniff  


ah fresh air.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sniff sniff
> 
> 
> ah fresh air.



Bbbbbrrrrrrttt


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2015)

I got a good buzz one night sent her a msg on fb with this song attached and she blocked me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

Just 'cause Mandy and Chiefbro liketa get a lil jiggy . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 17, 2015)

Dang helicopter circlin around ova the house/ my property .... It's to early in the year for this!  Ain't even got anything planted yet!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 17, 2015)

Afternoon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

Wy, how'd you do with the storm?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wy, how'd you do with the storm?



We got a little rain but that was it. Glad it wasn't like last year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just 'cause Mandy and Chiefbro liketa get a lil jiggy . .



I can roll wit about anything Hoss.....done went down the youtube wormhole


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

Had to help Dawn take a bath . . had ta sneek a peak . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had to help Dawn take a bath . . had ta sneek a peak . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>





I'll wait til she goes asleep tonight and post pics . .


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll wait til she goes asleep tonight and post pics . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

Hope all my north Ga budz are okay ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here ya go Mandy !!!



Never heard it, but I love it! 
H22 done got me looking at cruises for next January. I do believe it might happen.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Think its Mrs dawns bed time


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope all my north Ga budz are okay ??



We got heat. That's all that matters. I'm sorry for all of you that have heat pumps. A power man aint gonna have it in his house. The trees are still froze, but the house is at a comfy 78 degrees.  NO LIE.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

What kinda y'all gots Mrs 22?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll wait til she goes asleep tonight and post pics . .


----------



## jigman29 (Feb 17, 2015)

2 hrs late for work but we thawed out for the most part today at the house.With no wind nothing dried out much so the freezing temps will be rough I would say.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Wonder what this next weather system is gonna do? Looks like rain to the west towards Memphis/Nashville by Saturday, but I don't trust the WC this far out. Might have to rent a 4x4 to be safe.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

At hospital.. Hospitals suck.  That's all


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

jigman29 said:


> 2 hrs late for work but we thawed out for the most part today at the house.With no wind nothing dried out much so the freezing temps will be rough I would say.



Evenin jigman!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

In same boat as quack the other day.  No hot nurses.  This obviously isn't tifton


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 17, 2015)

How long does he have to stay in the hospital HFH


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Hope he goes home tomorrow.  Doc wants white blood count under 19 and waiting on blood cultures


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hope he goes home tomorrow.  Doc wants white blood count under 19 and waiting on blood cultures


Dang!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 17, 2015)

back home, now to head north an drill


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hope he goes home tomorrow.  Doc wants white blood count under 19 and waiting on blood cultures



Hope he keeps improving


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Drive by


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Drive by


 uuuhh, you gotta take a look & tell me where things need to go, son! you neva called me back!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> uuuhh, you gotta take a look & tell me where things need to go, son! you neva called me back!



Ill call ya in the morning.  Sitting with Mrs v right now


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Ill call ya in the morning.  Sitting with Mrs v right now


Don't know if I'll make it to work tomorrow or not, text me, I'll let ya know, but we DO need to get plans in order............ pinch Vic on da butt, she'll know what it means.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Don't know if I'll make it to work tomorrow or not, text me, I'll let ya know, but we DO need to get plans in order............ pinch Vic on da butt, she'll know what it means.......



Hahaha. You ain't right.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hahaha. You ain't right.


neva said I was.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Catch yall lata.....my pooter/interweb is laggin.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 17, 2015)

nite everyone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

I be listening to bad company by five finger death punch


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Lol next on play list.  Walk this way. By run DMC..


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 17, 2015)

LIVE from work!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 18, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to you Blood.  Looks like you and I are the only two awake right now.

Hopefully some of  the other drivelers will be along shortly and stir up the conversation.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2015)

Sorry for the delay in coffee I was checking weather and forecast.  Major word is cold but the liquid elixir is the opposite HOT.

Seems a few can't catch a break.  Hope little gage gets to go home and keebs gets over the sniffles.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2015)

Morning fellas! First slow night I have had in a while! Built 2 rocket stoves tonight. Used pea gravel as the inner insulator in one and sand in the other. Fired them both up and I think I like the sand filled stove the best. Seems to retain the heat a little better.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 18, 2015)

yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning fellas! First slow night I have had in a while! Built 2 rocket stoves tonight. Used pea gravel as the inner insulator in one and sand in the other. Fired them both up and I think I like the sand filled stove the best. Seems to retain the heat a little better.



Built one a couple weeks ago.  Think I might but sand in as insulation.  Perlite would be good if I had some.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

Morning folks!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning fellas! First slow night I have had in a while! Built 2 rocket stoves tonight. Used pea gravel as the inner insulator in one and sand in the other. Fired them both up and I think I like the sand filled stove the best. Seems to retain the heat a little better.



pics man 

mornin y'all


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2015)

homo?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2015)

All hail Chief Kingbro!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 18, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

X2 on the rocket stove pics......mornin yall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> All hail Chief Kingbro!!!




 wasn't even tryin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

kwenty two*


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> pics man
> 
> mornin y'all





Jeff C. said:


> X2 on the rocket stove pics......mornin yall.



I will try and take some pics and post them up. It would be of the finished product though... I didn't even think of taking pics when I was building them! How stupid was I????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

MAN, im in a good mood.  I slept like I was unconscious.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I will try and take some pics and post them up. It would be of the finished product though... I didn't even think of taking pics when I was building them! How stupid was I????



Appreciate it blood.....thanks!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning fellas! First slow night I have had in a while! Built 2 rocket stoves tonight. Used pea gravel as the inner insulator in one and sand in the other. Fired them both up and I think I like the sand filled stove the best. Seems to retain the heat a little better.




Blood is it true that you have been experimenting with the "Migmack method" of fire recently too ??????


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> MAN, im in a good mood.  I slept like I was unconscious.



Well....it is HUMP Day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

eagle eye 444 said:


> blood is it true that you have been experimenting with the "migmack method" of fire recently too ??????  :d



mike mike mike mike mike


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I will try and take some pics and post them up. It would be of the finished product though... I didn't even think of taking pics when I was building them! How stupid was I????


Yep pretty stupid but we understand if ya post the pics


havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Hope the boy is feelin better.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood is it true that you have been experimenting with the "Migmack method" of fire recently too ??????





Jeff C. said:


> Well....it is HUMP Day!


 but really tho


mudracing101 said:


> Yep pretty stupid but we understand if ya post the pics
> 
> 
> Hope the boy is feelin better.



He was FUSSY last night when I was up there.  Sleep, wake up, cry, fall back to sleep.  Never ending cycle


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> mike mike mike mike mike




That is what my girlfriend said when we saw that newer commercial recently.  She swore that I sounded just like the "tanned dude" that said that.  She told me that a "good tan" was all I needed to steal his job because I definitely had the words perfectly.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 18, 2015)

I was going to tell Blood that I still had some small pieces of "tent material" left over if he might need some to complete his "Migmack method" testing !!!  Heck, I might even find a beer can or two to add to the testing too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> but really tho
> 
> 
> He was FUSSY last night when I was up there.  Sleep, wake up, cry, fall back to sleep.  Never ending cycle



That's exactly how I am when I'm stuck in a horsepital.....he wants to go home! Hope he's released soon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2015)

Y'all keep poking fun at the fat night walker.... One day y'all will need me!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

Night before last the nurse tried to give him some medicine by squirting it in his mouth.  He refused that so she told LMS to open his bottle he was sucking on.  They put the liquid medicine in his bottle, put the lid on and handed it to him.  LMS said he held the bottle looked at both of them and threw the bottle 1/2 way across the room and looked at them both like "im not stupid" and got really mad.  
Boys too smart for his own good


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mronin....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all keep poking fun at the fat night walker.... One day y'all will need me!!!



what are fat nights?  are those as rare as blue moons?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

Fat king...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2015)

morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 18, 2015)

HFH, 

I hope that Gage can hurry up and get well and get back home where he belongs.  Praying for good lab results today for him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Night before last the nurse tried to give him some medicine by squirting it in his mouth.  He refused that so she told LMS to open his bottle he was sucking on.  They put the liquid medicine in his bottle, put the lid on and handed it to him.  LMS said he held the bottle looked at both of them and threw the bottle 1/2 way across the room and looked at them both like "im not stupid" and got really mad.
> Boys too smart for his own good



10-4, crax me up how peeple don realize how intellogent babies iz.....I learnt ta spel at a bery erly age.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks EE,  Hes gonna be fine.  After everything that boys been thru, this is nothing more than an inconvenience to him.  Hes tough as nails.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks EE,  Hes gonna be fine.  After everything that boys been thru, this is nothing more than an inconvenience to him.  Hes tough as nails because he takes after his mama.




Ok, I fixed it for you just a tad.  


I am beginning to believe that Gage also has a "lightered knot" inside that keg of nails as well.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Night before last the nurse tried to give him some medicine by squirting it in his mouth.  He refused that so she told LMS to open his bottle he was sucking on.  They put the liquid medicine in his bottle, put the lid on and handed it to him.  LMS said he held the bottle looked at both of them and threw the bottle 1/2 way across the room and looked at them both like "im not stupid" and got really mad.
> Boys too smart for his own good



 For real, any time i slip something in Mrs. V's drink i dont let her see it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Ok, I fixed it for you just a tad.
> 
> 
> I am beginning to believe that Gage also has a "lightered knot" inside that keg of nails as well.



I really dont know what is normal for kids.  I never had much to do with babies before him.  I know it really surprises me how tough he is, how fast he learns how fast he grows and at how much personality he has already.  It really is amazing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> For real, any time i slip something in Mrs. V's drink i dont let her see it


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> For real, any time i slip something in Mrs. V's drink i dont let her see it


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I really dont know what is normal for kids.  I never had much to do with babies before him.  I know it really surprises me how tough he is, how fast he learns how fast he grows and at how much personality he has already.  It really is amazing



They have to cram a lot of learning in at an early age.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

Yall done got quiet


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2015)

If my medication gives me the urge to pet the cat over and over again should I stop said meds or ignore and keep on keeping on! Cat seems to be a little agitated at the moment!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> If my medication gives me the urge to pet the cat over and over again should I stop said meds or ignore and keep on keeping on! Cat seems to be a little agitated at the moment!?



Siamese or Calico?


----------



## rydert (Feb 18, 2015)

hey folks........


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 18, 2015)

Hay


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

hey w2h and durt


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

rydert said:


> hey folks........





Workin2Hunt said:


> Hay



Hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeff Jeff Jeff, what day is it Jeff?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

recon he furgot


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

The day before tomorrow.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

Here i am thinking it was the day after yesterday.  Thats why I like you being the leader Jeff, you learn me new stuff


----------



## Crickett (Feb 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had to help Dawn take a bath . . had ta sneak a peak . .







Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll wait til she goes asleep tonight and post pics . .







mrs. hornet22 said:


> We got heat. That's all that matters. I'm sorry for all of you that have heat pumps. A power man aint gonna have it in his house. The trees are still froze, but the house is at a comfy 78 degrees.  NO LIE.



Holy cow!!   It's only 70* in my house right now. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> At hospital.. Hospitals suck.  That's all



Awww...poor Gage. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I be listening to bad company by five finger death punch



My son loves that song. He got electric drums for Christmas & he plays along with it as it's playing in the back ground on his iPod Nano. I need to video him playing & post it for y'all to hear. He's only had a few lessons but he already knows most of the songs. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Night before last the nurse tried to give him some medicine by squirting it in his mouth.  He refused that so she told LMS to open his bottle he was sucking on.  They put the liquid medicine in his bottle, put the lid on and handed it to him.  LMS said he held the bottle looked at both of them and threw the bottle 1/2 way across the room and looked at them both like "im not stupid" and got really mad.
> Boys too smart for his own good


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 18, 2015)

Y'all staying warm?


----------



## rydert (Feb 18, 2015)

kang


----------



## rydert (Feb 18, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Y'all staying warm?



just had to do a little counseling session in the shop......it's pretty cold back there........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

rydert said:


> just had to do a little counseling session in the shop......it's pretty cold back there........



What kinda phobia did that person have?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Y'all staying warm?



I'z a lil chilly Schmoo!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What kinda phobia did that person have?



probably celsiusphobia


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> probably celsiusphobia



I got a fear of that too esp when its gets below 0 C


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 18, 2015)

rydert said:


> just had to do a little counseling session in the shop......it's pretty cold back there........


 turn on da heaters! 



Jeff C. said:


> I'z a lil chilly Schmoo!


 hey Shmoo  well then get a blankie or go snuggle with the Mrs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Y'all staying warm?





SnowHunter said:


> turn on da heaters!
> 
> hey Shmoo  well then get a blankie or go snuggle with the Mrs!



If I get cold enough I got 2 dogs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

I just can't make myself get started on getting my tax info together


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

po jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> po jeff



It's going to be a nightmare this year.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> It's going to be a nightmare this year.



Normally LMS and I turn ours in as soon as we get them.  This is BY FAR the longest we have waited to do ours.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Normally LMS and I turn ours in as soon as we get them.  This is BY FAR the longest we have waited to do ours.



I am still waiting on a 1099.


----------



## rydert (Feb 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What kinda phobia did that person have?



Ergophobia.............apparently


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

durt gave that fella an infraction


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

durt for mod


----------



## rydert (Feb 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> durt for mod



x's 2.................


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2015)

howdy still home, sneezing & coughing............ but some better........... I think me & the Doc Mrs. H22 has the cough part figured out, our BP meds, both of us has gotta get it changed!
Hope Dawn & Gage is better today!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I just can't make myself get started on getting my tax info together



Done turboed it got it back put some away to pay the property taxes so we got a place to live for another year atleast, and gave Rebecca her cut to do with as she pleases


Keebs said:


> howdy still home, sneezing & coughing............ but some better........... I think me & the Doc Mrs. H22 has the cough part figured out, our BP meds, both of us has gotta get it changed!
> Hope Dawn & Gage is better today!



Been sick like that for about 5 days but feelin better today. it's going to get sunny and around the 50s so might get out and play on the tractor and work the driveway.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> howdy still home, sneezing & coughing............ but some better........... I think me & the Doc Mrs. H22 has the cough part figured out, our BP meds, both of us has gotta get it changed!
> Hope Dawn & Gage is better today!



Done deal. Will pick up new scrip on the way home. I'll let you know how soon I'll be able to tell a diff. Didn't say what they gonna put me on I just told her H22 done thrown the bottle in the trash. Said he was sick of hearing me cough. She lol'd cause she knows I was telling the truth.  Haven't had a bp pill in tree days.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Done turboed it got it back put some away to pay the property taxes so we got a place to live for another year atleast, and gave Rebecca her cut to do with as she pleases
> 
> 
> Been sick like that for about 5 days but feelin better today. it's going to get sunny and around the 50s so might get out and play on the tractor and work the driveway.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

Keebs, hope you get betta soon


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2015)

What did I miss....? Besides snow hunters hawtness!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2015)

Here's hoping you get better keebs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2015)

Great. The wind is howling out there and our trees were still covered in ice when I left this morning. Haven't seen the sun all day and it's freezing. Bet we have a mess when we get home.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

ill take thisun, thanks


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

Trying to figger out whether I need to reserve a 4x4 for this Saturdays westbound travel or not.  Need a good weather/travel report.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2015)

I just looked at the weather map and it shows frozen presip heading straight for the house.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Trying to figger out whether I need to reserve a 4x4 for this Saturdays westbound travel or not.  Need a good weather/travel report.



do they rent humvees?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2015)

You wanna borrow this Jeff C.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> do they rent humvees?



I've got to call them and see.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> You wanna borrow this Jeff C.



That would be fun!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just looked at the weather map and it shows frozen presip heading straight for the house.



We got bout 10" of snow still on the ground and they are calling for 11 below 0 temp tonight. Not chill factor actual temp. Got more snow again Friday. I have not been out of the driveway since Sunday. It better start thawing out, where I can get out of here and get to south Georgia.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2015)

I know it's nature and all, but I just can't watch those eagles this year. The one that hatched 2 days before the other one is beating the snot out of the younger one every time they eat. It's nature, but it's hard to watch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> We got bout 10" of snow still on the ground and they are calling for 11 below 0 temp tonight. Not chill factor actual temp. Got more snow again Friday. I have not been out of the driveway since Sunday. It better start thawing out, where I can get out of here and get to south Georgia.



When are you headin this way Pops?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> We got bout 10" of snow still on the ground and they are calling for 11 below 0 temp tonight. Not chill factor actual temp. Got more snow again Friday. I have not been out of the driveway since Sunday. It better start thawing out, where I can get out of here and get to south Georgia.



  You're cows producing ice cream


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know it's nature and all, but I just can't watch those eagles this year. The one that hatched 2 days before the other one is beating the snot out of the younger one every time they eat. It's nature, but it's hard to watch.



Only the strong survive!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Done deal. Will pick up new scrip on the way home. I'll let you know how soon I'll be able to tell a diff. Didn't say what they gonna put me on I just told her H22 done thrown the bottle in the trash. Said he was sick of hearing me cough. She lol'd cause she knows I was telling the truth.  Haven't had a bp pill in tree days.


Keep me posted, 'cause since he upped mine, I'll call & tell him I can't take it any more and get him to change mine too!
Did you see where I tagged you on FB for some Clinique?? 


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Been sick like that for about 5 days but feelin better today. it's going to get sunny and around the 50s so might get out and play on the tractor and work the driveway.


I had the flu mess back at Christmas, I'm thinking this is my BP meds, but it's for the birds! hope you keep feeling better too! OH & LOL to the peewee herman & sheldon....... I'm lol'ing!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, hope you get betta soon


thanks, update on Gage?


KyDawg said:


> Here's hoping you get better keebs.


Thanks Charlie, hope you thaw out in time to come to south ga!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great. The wind is howling out there and our trees were still covered in ice when I left this morning. Haven't seen the sun all day and it's freezing. Bet we have a mess when we get home.


 I hope "my" car is in a safe place now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're cows producing ice cream



No, but his racin chikins are bobsleddin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

Keebs and msh22 = need to get off that cough medicine.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No, but his racin chikins are bobsleddin!



Have the goats gone from lunge to luge?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2015)

Headed that way on Feb 25th Chief. That's a week from today. But Mother Nature might have different plans.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

LMS and Gage get o come home.  They are giving him a final round of antibiotics today and should leave AROUND 5-6.  WBC is at 15 as of this Am and blood cultures came back negative.    Doc said between teething, ear infection and sinus infection he was just a sick boy and the omoxicilian wasnt strong enough.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Headed that way on Feb 25th Chief. That's a week from today. But Mother Nature might have different plans.



You havent answered my PM


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2015)

Have not seen my cows in a few days. The messican looking after them says they are fine. Thank goodness I don't have any young calves right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You havent answered my PM



Trying to get caught up. When you send out 20 you get a lot of responses.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Trying to get caught up. When you send out 20 you get a lot of responses.



Priorities my friend.  I should be top of the list....


Atleast that how is works in my own little world


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs and msh22 = need to get off that cough medicine.


it ain't da cough med, it's the dang BP meds that are making us cough, my doc gave me the "cough pearls"....... don't seem to be working.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS and Gage get o come home.  They are giving him a final round of antibiotics today and should leave AROUND 5-6.  WBC is at 15 as of this Am and blood cultures came back negative.    Doc said between teething, ear infection and sinus infection he was just a sick boy and the omoxicilian wasnt strong enough.


 good deal!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Headed that way on Feb 25th Chief. That's a week from today. But Mother Nature might have different plans.



Maybe we can meet up for a pit stop! I'll get home in the wee hrs of the mornin from downtown ATL Tues night/ Wednesday morn. Headin to Florida to Granpaw's Thursday evenin for a few days.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS and Gage get o come home.  They are giving him a final round of antibiotics today and should leave AROUND 5-6.  WBC is at 15 as of this Am and blood cultures came back negative.    Doc said between teething, ear infection and sinus infection he was just a sick boy and the omoxicilian wasnt strong enough.



Good News, bOOM bOOM!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> it ain't da cough med, it's the dang BP meds that are making us cough, my doc gave me the "cough pearls"....... don't seem to be working.
> 
> good deal!



I know, but it makes yall cough....hence "cough medicine"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I know, but it makes yall cough....hence "cough medicine"



turn your head when you type that


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Did you see where I tagged you on FB for some Clinique??
> 
> 
> 
> I hope "my" car is in a safe place now!


Mama gives me enough Clinique at Christmas to last a year. Gotta pick up new meds this afternoon. Meeting the boy to close out a savings account tomorrow and you know Friday's aint meant but for one thing. 
Oh, and there aint no safe place for the car. You've seen all the 100 year old oaks on our place.


Jeff C. said:


> Keebs and msh22 = need to get off that cough medicine.


Taking care of that this afternoon. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS and Gage get o come home.  They are giving him a final round of antibiotics today and should leave AROUND 5-6.  WBC is at 15 as of this Am and blood cultures came back negative.    Doc said between teething, ear infection and sinus infection he was just a sick boy and the omoxicilian wasnt strong enough.


Good news.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

That paycheck I received a couple of weeks ago that was doubled, I found out that was a Christmas Bonus. They paid us double time for all 4 days, including travel days 

The check I got yesterday was short my travel pay.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> turn your head when you type that



Here comes dat wind!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> That paycheck I received a couple of weeks ago that was doubled, I found out that was a Christmas Bonus. They paid us double time for all 4 days, including travel days
> 
> The check I got yesterday was short my travel pay.



And you found this out how


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mama gives me enough Clinique at Christmas to last a year. Gotta pick up new meds this afternoon. Meeting the boy to close out a savings account tomorrow and you know Friday's aint meant but for one thing.
> Oh, and there aint no safe place for the car. You've seen all the 100 year old oaks on our place.
> 
> Taking care of that this afternoon.
> ...



I saw where yall had discussed that not too long ago...hope the new stuff doesn't do that. I'm fortunate mine doesn't.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And you found this out how



Emailed and asked supervisor, he knew about it before we even got it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I saw where yall had discussed that not too long ago...hope the new stuff doesn't do that. I'm fortunate mine doesn't.



If it does, I just won't take it either.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Emailed and asked supervisor, he knew about it before we even got it.



Aintcha glad you ask.
Same thing happened to me. There an extra benjamin in my Christmas bonus. I told him he had already paid me for gas. He said, that's just something extra cause I don't do a Christmas party. Always best to ask.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

Called Enterprise to reserve a 4x4 for Saturday, they said they would "see what they could do".


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aintcha glad you ask.
> Same thing happened to me. There an extra benjamin in my Christmas bonus. I told him he had already paid me for gas. He said, that's just something extra cause I don't do a Christmas party. Always best to ask.



I had to before I emailed whinin about no travel pay on yesterdays check.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

Gettin close to Irish time!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I know, but it makes yall cough....hence "cough medicine"


 more like "cough maker".


gobbleinwoods said:


> turn your head when you type that





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, and there aint no safe place for the car. You've seen all the 100 year old oaks on our place.


yeah, I know.........


Jeff C. said:


> That paycheck I received a couple of weeks ago that was doubled, I found out that was a Christmas Bonus. They paid us double time for all 4 days, including travel days
> 
> The check I got yesterday was short my travel pay.






Jeff C. said:


> I saw where yall had discussed that not too long ago...hope the new stuff doesn't do that. I'm fortunate mine doesn't.


what kind you on & how much & how often?
OH, the Irish Creme you put in your coffee, does it by chance come in a dark bottle?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> more like "cough maker".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes'm....it looks black to me. It's O'Donnells Irish Cream, not Bailey's, but for $8.00 a bottle I'll drink it in my coffee all day long.  

Nebivolol (Bystolic-brand name)2.5mg


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2015)

Now it's snowing. I'm sorry, you just gotta


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now it's snowing. I'm sorry, you just gotta



They just now mentioned it on the WC. I could see it on their radar swinging across N.Ga.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2015)

Mandy = captain complain ....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mandy = captain complain ....



You gonna fix the car and clean up all broken limbs in the yard. Oh, and might have to buy new stuff for the pool. There's a huge limb on the pump and chlorinater UNDER a tin roof. Splain that one. .


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You gonna fix the car and clean up all broken limbs in the yard. Oh, and might have to buy new stuff for the pool. There's a huge limb on the pump and chlorinater UNDER a tin roof. Spain that one. .



Ifin you need some help cleanin up an fixin thangs I'll be glad ta come help .... I promise!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You gonna fix the car and clean up all broken limbs in the yard. Oh, and might have to buy new stuff for the pool. There's a huge limb on the pump and chlorinater UNDER a tin roof. Spain that one. .



Me and Jakob can be there Friday morning ..... Seriously!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

Msh22 = wants mo ice


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Me and Jakob can be there Friday morning ..... Seriously!



I know ya'll would be here in a heartbeat.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes'm....it looks black to me. It's O'Donnells Irish Cream, not Bailey's, but for $8.00 a bottle I'll drink it in my coffee all day long.
> 
> Nebivolol (Bystolic-brand name)2.5mg


Great!  Can you save me a few of those bottles, please?  The Master Tonic that I put up says to put in dark bottles or put in a paper/dark bag in the back of a shelf....... I prefer the dark bottles!
Ok, gonna look that up and see 'bout it...........
Mandy, what did they change you to?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now it's snowing. I'm sorry, you just gotta


 I want snow...


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You gonna fix the car and clean up all broken limbs in the yard. Oh, and might have to buy new stuff for the pool. There's a huge limb on the pump and chlorinater UNDER a tin roof. Splain that one. .


dag-gummed!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Great!  Can you save me a few of those bottles, please?  The Master Tonic that I put up says to put in dark bottles or put in a paper/dark bag in the back of a shelf....... I prefer the dark bottles!
> Ok, gonna look that up and see 'bout it...........
> Mandy, what did they change you to?
> 
> ...



Start savin'em for ya Sweety. Should said somthin sooner, I coulda had a couple hundred fer ya!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Start savin'em for ya Sweety. Should said somthin sooner, I coulda had a couple hundred fer ya!


I didn't think about it till now........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

msh22 = went back and edited _spain_ that one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2015)

Bout that time. Keebs, I don't know what they changed me to. They just called it in for me.


OK.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

Girl Scout cookies R good!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Girl Scout cookies R good!



Yes, yes they are


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Called Enterprise to reserve a 4x4 for Saturday, they said they would "see what they could do".




Jeff, I just stopped by Enterprise a few minutes ago and this is what they had out front with a big sign that said,  "SATURDAY RESERVATION FOR JEFF C"  !!!!!


Drive carefully !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

eagle eye 444 said:


> jeff, i just stopped by enterprise a few minutes ago and this is what they had out front with a big sign that said,  "saturday reservation for jeff c"  !!!!!
> 
> 
> Drive carefully !!!
> ...




lol


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2015)

Howdy.


The anti-social recluse stopped by and spoke. Just for ya`ll.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> lol




Jeff, Hey, that red thing-a-majig wasn't deleted or omitted.  It is still sitting right there waiting on you.  


Good Golly, the wind just started howling outside!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy.
> 
> 
> The anti-social recluse stopped by and spoke. Just for ya`ll.



 glad you made it.  Still cold?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> glad you made it.  Still cold?





Not to me it ain`t. I like cold.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy.
> 
> 
> The anti-social recluse stopped by and spoke. Just for ya`ll.



Nic, I for one am very glad that you keep us updated from time to time because I get worried about you sometimes out in the swamp and we haven't heard hide nor hair from you in a couple of weeks or so.


I saw a pretty photo on my computer about 5 AM this morning of your pretty Redhead with her big buck too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy.
> 
> 
> The anti-social recluse stopped by and spoke. Just for ya`ll.



Howdy Nic....preciate ya stoppin in lettin us know all is well!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm in the mood for Cajun food!! Spicy!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Not to me it ain`t. I like cold.



I knew you werent quite right.  The above proves it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Nic, I for one am very glad that you keep us updated from time to time because I get worried about you sometimes out in the swamp and we haven't heard hide nor hair from you in a couple of weeks or so.
> 
> 
> I saw a pretty photo on my computer about 5 AM this morning of your pretty Redhead with her big buck too.





Thank you kindly. She done killed more deer than most of the so-called deer hunters on this forum, and all with that little 243 rifle. And a good number of hogs too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2015)

Well, everbody don`t take a runnin` fit. I won`t be here long.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

im still here.  Talking with an AC guy bout heat pumps


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy.
> 
> 
> The anti-social recluse stopped by and spoke. Just for ya`ll.


well HI there!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy.
> 
> 
> The anti-social recluse stopped by and spoke. Just for ya`ll.



Think bout all this OT you're missin


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> well HI there!



Miss Keebs... 



Hornet22 said:


> Think bout all this OT you're missin



I don`t miss it one bit, nor one cent.    I do have you fellers in my thoughts though, in these long cold days and nights. Stay safe.

I think I got enough money saved up in buried Mason jars to last me the rest of my life.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2015)

Supposed to start cooling off a little!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Miss Keebs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Miss Keebs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did that o'Ker to you mention that?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


>





You can add him to my list of other aliases.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> You can add him to my list of other aliases.


noted, dear sir!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2015)

Man they workin a fella today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2015)

what i miss


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Great!  Can you save me a few of those bottles, please?  The Master Tonic that I put up says to put in dark bottles or put in a paper/dark bag in the back of a shelf....... I prefer the dark bottles!
> Ok, gonna look that up and see 'bout it...........
> Mandy, what did they change you to?
> 
> ...



I will bring you a bottle from KY. but it wont be empty.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I will bring you a bottle from KY. but it wont be empty.



I'll forget to give it to her


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I will bring you a bottle from KY. but it wont be empty.





mudracing101 said:


> I'll forget to give it to her



Since Mud's gonna forget to give it to her, might as well leave it with me BO$$. She said she needed some empty bottles for her tonic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Since Mud's gonna forget to give it to her, might as well leave it with me BO$$. She said she needed some empty bottles for her tonic.



Wait...I ain't posed to call you BO$$ up in here...I meant Pops!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2015)

Came home to a winter wonderland. Was hoping itd be thawed some. Here's the limb under the roof on the pool pump. Crazy


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Since Mud's gonna forget to give it to her, might as well leave it with me BO$$. She said she needed some empty bottles for her tonic.



insert NO NO smiley here


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2015)

Mrs. Hawtnet must work real close to home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

Didn break anything did it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Mrs. Hawtnet must work real close to home.


17 miles and there aint a drop of ice in Athens.


Jeff C. said:


> Didn break anything did it?



Don't think so. We'll see.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I will bring you a bottle from KY. but it wont be empty.


 that'd be awesome!


mudracing101 said:


> I'll forget to give it to her


I'll have to personally come get it this time somehow!


Jeff C. said:


> Since Mud's gonna forget to give it to her, might as well leave it with me BO$$. She said she needed some empty bottles for her tonic.


no:no: he can brang it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2015)

Dang that pic is blurry. Lemme go fix a dranky drank.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> that'd be awesome!
> 
> I'll have to personally come get it this time somehow!
> 
> no:no: he can brang it!



you show up in tifton


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang that pic is blurry. Lemme go fix a dranky drank.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2015)

5 oclock, later y'all


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> you show up in tifton


 It's happened.......... who came to see you at work? huummm? and met at Chili's & Longhorns oh, oh, oh & who called/texted you one night but you ummm, forgot to answer me?!?! HHhhhmmmmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

Well if Pops stops here all I'll have to do is go to McDonough!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Well if Pops stops here all I'll have to do is go to McDonough!


YOU I'd trust to get it to me........... Fluffy? Peanutman? not so much........... juss sayin.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2015)

Sumthin don't seem right!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 18, 2015)

hey


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> YOU I'd trust to get it to me........... Fluffy? Peanutman? not so much........... juss sayin.......



As long as it is empty, I will take good care of it.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> It's happened.......... who came to see you at work? huummm? and met at Chili's & Longhorns oh, oh, oh & who called/texted you one night but you ummm, forgot to answer me?!?! HHhhhmmmmm



Stupid Mud, he prolly showed up on time. Got tired of waiting and left.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> hey



Sup Clifford


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang that pic is blurry. Lemme go fix a dranky drank.



It will look better then.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2015)

I never wish away cold weather but I sure need some warm weather to clear my stuffy head up! Had this junk since before Christmas! I don't feel bad it's just clogged up an ain't going no where!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Stupid Mud, he prolly showed up on time. Got tired of waiting and left.


you would have to go there!


blood on the ground said:


> I never wish away cold weather but I sure need some warm weather to clear my stuffy head up! Had this junk since before Christmas! I don't feel bad it's just clogged up an ain't going no where!


I'm the opposite........ I'll get worse with the pollen


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2015)

Hope all is well with ya'll ??


Having a mine department steak suppa tonight, then headed to work after .  Gonna be a fun 3 nights . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope all is well with ya'll ??
> 
> 
> Having a mine department steak suppa tonight, then headed to work after .  Gonna be a fun 3 nights . .





Stay warm, Brother. Gonna be colder`n a frog for a goodly spell.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Came home to a winter wonderland. Was hoping itd be thawed some. Here's the limb under the roof on the pool pump. Crazy



Good pic  





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope all is well with ya'll ??
> 
> 
> Having a mine department steak suppa tonight, then headed to work after .  Gonna be a fun 3 nights . .



How's the wonderful MizDawn?  

Hope all is well there! 

Temps a droppin and wind a blowin.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2015)

Snowing real good here. Sticking. Who knows what we will wake up to. The city opened up "warming stations" Aint never heard of that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Stay warm, Brother. Gonna be colder`n a frog for a goodly spell.





I like the cold, just hoping to stay dry !!

Good hearing from ya Nicbro !!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey yall!  How's the weather up there?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hey yall!  How's the weather up there?



Dang it sulli.....you moved down yonder?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it sulli.....you moved down yonder?




Somebody told me there was a bunch of fish down here to be had that pulled a heck of a lot harder than those cold water trouts.... So here I am.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2015)

Sulli livin da life !!  Good to hear from ya bro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

jsullivan03 said:


> Somebody told me there was a bunch of fish down here to be had that pulled a heck of a lot harder than those cold water trouts.... So here I am.



I hear ya....nice looking vessel there to get-r-done with!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sulli livin da life !!  Good to hear from ya bro !!



Loving it down here!  10 mins from the beach and 6 mins from the boat ramp.  I get to travel all over Florida thru the week for work and then fish my new 'home waters' on the weekends.  



Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya....nice looking vessel there to get-r-done with!



I've managed to put my hands on a few.  Tarpon season is right around the corner.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2015)

Sure hope we don't lose power tonight at the house with the wife all alone, don't think she can crank the genny in her condition and I'm 22 miles away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

jsullivan03 said:


> Loving it down here!  10 mins from the beach and 6 mins from the boat ramp.  I get to travel all over Florida thru the week for work and then fish my new 'home waters' on the weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> I've managed to put my hands on a few.  Tarpon season is right around the corner.....



Sweet....I'm going to be down in Deland at the end of next week and weekend hittin the St. Johns river with Grandpaw.

In the near future I'm going to be checking out the Mosquito Lagoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

Quackster.....update on MizDawn, pain subsiding somewhat?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2015)

Sulli, good to see you. Nice rig you got there.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Sulli, good to see you. Nice rig you got there.



Thank ya sir.  I'm still around.  Just much further south now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2015)

jsullivan03 said:


> Thank ya sir.  I'm still around.  Just much further south now.





Tell us about that boat. It looks good.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Tell us about that boat. It looks good.



15' 6" Custom Gheenoe Classic
Center Console Drive w/ a 30hp power plant.
decked front and rear with a plumbed livewell in the front
6 gallon gas can under the front seat

They are made in Titusville FL.  She drafts a couple inches at best and runs like a scalded dog.  Here are a few different shots of her.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

Guess who's home


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2015)

jsullivan03 said:


> 15' 6" Custom Gheenoe Classic
> Center Console Drive w/ a 30hp power plant.
> decked front and rear with a plumbed livewell in the front
> 6 gallon gas can under the front seat
> ...





I like that setup. You can get way back in those tidal creeks, and run out into the flats when it`s calm. Fast as it is, I`d go out a little ways, loong as I could outrun the weather back in. Fine boat you got there!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2015)

lms ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Guess who's home



Good deal!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2015)

Y'all I'm worried bout hdm.  I rode by the park and be wasn't there


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 18, 2015)

jsullivan03 said:


> 15' 6" Custom Gheenoe Classic
> Center Console Drive w/ a 30hp power plant.
> decked front and rear with a plumbed livewell in the front
> 6 gallon gas can under the front seat
> ...





Good looking boat








havin_fun_huntin said:


> Guess who's home





Good deal


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Snowing real good here. Sticking. Who knows what we will wake up to. The city opened up "warming stations" Aint never heard of that.


We open our "Hall" when it gets this low...... if it's only one or two, I've known my boss to spring for a motel room for them, all we have is cots & sleeping bags, but better than being out in this!


jsullivan03 said:


> Hey yall!  How's the weather up there?


Purty Eyes!!!!!! You be "livin da life" ain'tcha, boy?!?!?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure hope we don't lose power tonight at the house with the wife all alone, don't think she can crank the genny in her condition and I'm 22 miles away.


You think she might better go stay at her mom's?!??


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Guess who's home


good deal!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackster.....update on MizDawn, pain subsiding somewhat?



Still a lil sore Chiefbro, but has a bottle of Percocets and some Vodka to help her out !!




Keebs said:


> We open our "Hall" when it gets this low...... if it's only one or two, I've known my boss to spring for a motel room for them, all we have is cots & sleeping bags, but better than being out in this!
> 
> Purty Eyes!!!!!! You be "livin da life" ain'tcha, boy?!?!?
> 
> ...





Naw, she'll be alright, that log house stays warm.




Is that lil Ms Krickett in the front of Sulli's boat ???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still a lil sore Chiefbro, but has a bottle of Percocets and some Vodka to help her out !!
> 
> 
> Naw, she'll be alright, that log house stays warm.
> ...


As long as she is comfortable!
Uuuuuhhh, I don't think so, not been that way for a long time........... dang son, you really don't keep up on FB, huh?
Tell Dawn, "stay in da daze"!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 18, 2015)

Hope ya'll can stay indoors tonite Quack and BOG.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> As long as she is comfortable!
> Uuuuuhhh, I don't think so, not been that way for a long time........... dang son, you really don't keep up on FB, huh?
> Tell Dawn, "stay in da daze"!!




Whoooooops, didn't know ?? 


She's in a "daze and a haze..." 





Wycliff said:


> Hope ya'll can stay indoors tonite Quack and BOG.





If we have no problems I plan on using my magic pencil most of the night !!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooops, didn't know ??
> 
> 
> She's in a "daze and a haze..."
> ...




tonite would be a good nite for the log (lie) book, they both start with L and have 3 letters


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is that lil Ms Krickett in the front of Sulli's boat ???



It is... but she gone!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> tonite would be a good nite for the log (lie) book, they both start with L and have 3 letters










jsullivan03 said:


> It is... but she gone!




Well at least you kept the boat . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2015)

Boats are a good thing.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Boats are a good thing.


 No:No: that avatar ain't "you"! Or is this "Lucius Clay"!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Boats are a good thing.



Yes they are!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> No:No: that avatar ain't "you"! Or is this "Lucius Clay"!




It`s me, and my general mood around here.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s me, and my general mood around here.


chill!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2015)

Gotta go find Charlie, he got left in Deepstep by the day shift man . .


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s me, and my general mood around here.



Great show


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta go find Charlie, he got left in Deepstep by the day shift man . .



He'll be happy to see you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> He'll be happy to see you





Yeah he looked like a lil brown streak flying up to the truck !!  Fed him leftovas from our steak supper when we got back to Buffalo !!  Now he's napping . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2015)

What's up in here?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2015)

Just me and you BOG..


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just me and you BOG..



I guess so! Glad you found the dog Quack! 
Buddy here at work lives in a swanky neighborhood ... Said cops showed up at his house today an wrote him a warning ticket for his dog being outside ..... Cop told him it was to cold for the dog to be out!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I guess so! Glad you found the dog Quack!
> Buddy here at work lives in a swanky neighborhood ... Said cops showed up at his house today an wrote him a warning ticket for his dog being outside ..... Cop told him it was to cold for the dog to be out!!!




Dang, that sucks !!  My lab at home is in her kennel, cold don't bother her !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, that sucks !!  My lab at home is in her kennel, cold don't bother her !!



yep ... dogs go outside


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2015)

Doggone I'm gonna hafta to put my liner in my hard hat !!   33' up on that catwalk with that wind BLOWING made my earzz cold !!  26 degrees and dropping.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doggone I'm gonna hafta to put my liner in my hard hat !!   33' up on that catwalk with that wind BLOWING made my earzz cold !!  26 degrees and dropping.



Kitty .... It's 12 here and the wind ... She is blowing!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2015)

20 here and wind's still kickin it. 


Fo Mrs tutu . . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 19, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Cold Thursday Morning to you Quack and Blood and to the rest of you knuckle dragging drivelers.

It is a good time to be wearing some really warm clothes this morning as it is rather nipply outside.

Where is Gobblin with that truck load of hot fresh brewed coffee this morning????

I don't know about NIC and his latest avatar????

KANG QUACK, I am surely ready for this winter to die too !!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2015)

Hiya EE, GW will be along soon !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2015)

I be here.  Reading back while the coffee brewed.  Ready now.   Haven't opened the door to check on how chilly it is out in the world.  See BOG is reporting teens and that is what I suspect it to be IMBY.

Without further ado


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 19, 2015)

Gobblin, you are my HERO this morning as I need to partake of a cup or three of your coffee this morning just to get my heart jump-started!!!  

Quack, I hope that you and CMC aren't frozen to the metal railing outside this morning.  With it this cold, don't forget, if you take a whiz outside, DON'T be facing into the wind !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2015)

Quack, I don't think I would wash truck this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2015)

Man I'm whooped this morning!! Come on 7am!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 19, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Man I'm whooped this morning!! Come on 7am!!!




Blood, have you been throwing water...eerrh I mean ice balloons again ????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack, I don't think I would wash truck this morning.





Since I've been workin midnights, I don't hafta wash the truck, or grease all the pumps and motors !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Since I've been workin midnights, I don't hafta wash the truck, or grease all the pumps and motors !!



Heard from MsDawn tonight?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, have you been throwing water...eerrh I mean ice balloons again ????



not in a few nights  no time to play anymore!! 
word on the street is they just hired another electrician to work on nights with me ... plant idjit said he should be great! I ask how much experience the kid has ......NONE first job outa college


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 19, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> not in a few nights  no time to play anymore!!
> word on the street is they just hired another electrician to work on nights with me ... plant idjit said he should be great! I ask how much experience the kid has ......NONE first job outa college



Dang Blood, You've got a great opportunity to teach him right then !!!!  Hope he hunts and fishes too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Heard from MsDawn tonight?




Talked to her 'bout 9, said she was tired and going to bed early.





blood on the ground said:


> not in a few nights  no time to play anymore!!
> word on the street is they just hired another electrician to work on nights with me ... plant idjit said he should be great! I ask how much experience the kid has ......NONE first job outa college





You gotta be extra careful workin with a rookie . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> not in a few nights  no time to play anymore!!
> word on the street is they just hired another electrician to work on nights with me ... plant idjit said he should be great! I ask how much experience the kid has ......NONE first job outa college



He went to college to become an electrician?


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2015)

It's cold in Kite this morning .....

Morning everybody .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2015)

morning dirt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2015)

It's cold in Miami this morning . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2015)

Later folkzzzz !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2015)

Morning, down right nipply out there boys.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Stupid Mud, he prolly showed up on time. Got tired of waiting and left.






jsullivan03 said:


> It is... but she gone!


Nice boat, and congrats on living somewhere you can enjoy your self!!


blood on the ground said:


> yep ... dogs go outside


I've got two boxers and wife brings them in at night so they can sleep in the laundry room, they spoiled.



rydert said:


> It's cold in Kite this morning .....
> 
> Morning everybody .


Morning Dirt. 


Fyi, ya'll dont say anything bout dirts goat, He's sensitive about that calls me bad names.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2015)

Jeffro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang Blood, You've got a great opportunity to teach him right then !!!!  Hope he hunts and fishes too.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Talked to her 'bout 9, said she was tired and going to bed early.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gobbleinwoods said:


> He went to college to become an electrician?



PLC programmer


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Mornin....think I'll go play in da sprinkla!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

18* with winds NW @ 18mph gusts to 25 = windchill 2*


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Purty chilly!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Mudro!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2015)

hey folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

mernin bOOM bOOM


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Gotta take Jag to da Doc this mornin for a follow up appt.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....think I'll go play in da sprinkla!


If that dont wake ya up, nothing will


havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey folks



Morning Leroy, good to read lil man is home.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2015)

I came thiiiiiiis close to loggin in at 4:30 this morning, woke wide slap awake........... finally dosed back off, got up at 6:30, out the door at 7:25, little man did NOT want to go out this morning! And Chevy didn't take long to take care of bizness either!  Broke the ice on the horse trough, and even had time to get gas BEFORE I came to work @ 8:00! I am breaking records!
Good morning!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2015)

Mornin`. About time to go prowl down by the creek.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Mornin Keebs and Nic. What kind of temps yall got down yonder?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2015)

23 here at 6, Jeff. 25 now and breezy. That`s considerable cool down in these low places. Unless you got on wool, that wet cold will go right through you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> 23 here at 6, Jeff. 25 now and breezy. That`s considerable cool down in these low places. Unless you got on wool, that wet cold will go right through you.



It sure will, Nic. I've been up north a good bit lately in some frigid temps and it often feels colder to me down here due to the humidity with our cold air.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2015)

its 72 here, im not cold


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

I got to get ready to go up Atlanter way. 

Holler at yall later!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2015)

The thermometer is set on 72. It's 53 in here.
The unit is only three years old. Some ping rong.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. About time to go prowl down by the creek.


you just ain't right, man!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Keebs and Nic. What kind of temps yall got down yonder?


I had 24 on the truck thermometer.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> its 72 here, im not cold


it was so cold in Tifton according to WALB that it wasn't reading this morning!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> The thermometer is set on 72. It's 53 in here.
> The unit is only three years old. _*Some ping rong*_.



yeah, it's called too cold to handle!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you just ain't right, man!
> 
> I had 24 on the truck thermometer.
> 
> ...





Only bad part is that 1/4 mile ride in the open golf cart-swamp buggy.


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Only bad part is that 1/4 mile ride in the open golf cart-swamp buggy.



yep....I bet that will get your teeth to chattering......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2015)

I bet Nic is wearing his red long johns with the hiney flap today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2015)

LMS brought Gage is there to me last night on the couch cause she couldt get him back to sleep.  After a brief but violent 5 minute battle in which he punched, slapped, kicked screamed and attempted to bite me, he calmed down.  Gave him a bottle of pedialite and he fell asleep cradled in my left after.  For some reason when he woke back up at 4 and I took him to her, she got mad with me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you just ain't right, man!
> 
> I had 24 on the truck thermometer.
> 
> ...



My dogs are warmer than me right now. I turned ours down from 73 to 68 and ours was doing just fine.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet Nic is wearing his red long johns with the hiney flap today





This old swamper knows how to stay warm.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> This old swamper knows how to stay warm.



as long as you dont wear superman footies like mud..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2015)

Had to break a good solid inch of ice off the outside water bowls this morning


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> as long as you dont wear superman footies like mud..






 .....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Had to break a good solid inch of ice off the outside water bowls this morning



I remember as a kid, every morning before school i had to feed the dogs and horses.  Theres been a many mornings I had to break ice in the dog bowls.  Horse not to much.  They had the pleasure of a pond.  But, it seemed like every time i had to bust ice in the dogs water bowls there would be a couple of rats in the sweet feed bin...  I hate rats..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2015)

come on Nic, it was a LITTLE funny


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> come on Nic, it was a LITTLE funny



I chuckled.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2015)

Me too gobble.  An even funny thought was Nic in a pair of em.  Can you imagine the bearded wonder in a pair of footies?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Only bad part is that 1/4 mile ride in the open golf cart-swamp buggy.


yeah, that might wake ya up a bit!


rydert said:


> yep....I bet that will get your teeth to chattering......


 your goa......... I mean new dog needs a pair of glasses like your other one, looks way to serious in the avatar...... juss sayin..........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS brought Gage is there to me last night on the couch cause she couldt get him back to sleep.  After a brief but violent 5 minute battle in which he punched, slapped, kicked screamed and attempted to bite me, he calmed down.  Gave him a bottle of pedialite and he fell asleep cradled in my left after.  For some reason when he woke back up at 4 and I took him to her, she got mad with me.


I'd've slapped the tar outta ya!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> My dogs are warmer than me right now. I turned ours down from 73 to 68 and ours was doing just fine.


I cut the heat off, Cutter don't need any extra heating & Doobie is snug as a bug in his kennel.......... Chevy? she curls up tighter than all get out!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Had to break a good solid inch of ice off the outside water bowls this morning


Horses had already broke thru theirs this morning, but I broke it all the way up for them, the cats like to drink out of the gold fish pond......... I forgot to check it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2015)

Nic in footies, a wool hat holdin a hawk. I wouldnt know if i should run or roll around laughing...
Maybe being a chunky guy i could roll down the hll while I was laughing?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2015)

Morning all you day walkers!!! 
I can't believe it!!!. My boy is out of school on winter break "whatever that means" and they are having baseball practice this morning!?!?!?....,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> yeah, that might wake ya up a bit!
> 
> your goa......... I mean new dog needs a pair of glasses like your other one, looks way to serious in the avatar...... juss sayin..........
> 
> ...


Tell ya like I told her.  I might not win a husband nor father of the year award but I do more and am more helpful than most men, especially men my age.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tell ya like I told her.  I might not win a husband nor father of the year award but I do more and am more helpful than most men, especially men my age.



after all she gave birth to him.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> after all she gave birth to him.



I think Ill give her a cookie 

Wait i read bath, not birth.


 That wasnt too bad for her.  After she had him 30 minutes later she walked her happy self down stairs and smoked a cigarette.  Nurses said, "you up walking?!?!"  She replied, "yeah why?  Im gonna go smoke see yall in a few"


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning all you day walkers!!!
> I can't believe it!!!. My boy is out of school on winter break "whatever that means" and they are having baseball practice this morning!?!?!?....,


Baseball when it's freezing & football when it's hotter'n hades, don't make no sense at all!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic in footies, a wool hat holdin a hawk. I wouldnt know if i should run or roll around laughing...
> Maybe being a chunky guy i could roll down the hll while I was laughing?


I'd run!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tell ya like I told her.  I might not win a husband nor father of the year award but I do more and am more helpful than most men, especially men my age.


you do, I'll give ya that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

"Most" men, bOOM bOOM!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

I hate Dr's office waiting rooms. This one is one of the worst.


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> "Most" men, bOOM bOOM!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I hate Dr's office waiting rooms. This one is one of the worst.





rydert said:


>


 you don't read back or are you ignoring me?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2015)

How is everyone doing today. Got called in to work today, still not sure why but I'll sit here and make OT


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you don't read back or are you ignoring me?



definitely not ignoring.........just haven't read back this morning.....

brb...............


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> How is everyone doing today. Got called in to work today, still not sure why but I'll sit here and make OT


OT's not bad........... sometimes............ I don't get it anymore though........... 


rydert said:


> definitely not ignoring.........just haven't read back this morning.....
> 
> brb...............


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> your goa......... I mean new dog needs a pair of glasses like your other one, looks way to serious in the avatar...... juss sayin..........





I get the lil girl on that........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2015)

rydert said:


> I get the lil girl on that........


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2015)

That wind is a real killer.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes sir, its pretty rough out there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2015)

Sho is


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> That wind is a real killer.





Wycliff said:


> Yes sir, its pretty rough out there





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sho is


 you boys......... close.the.window.!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you boys......... close.the.window.!!!!





I`ve been out in it. And headed back out in it in a little while.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve been out in it. And headed back out in it in a little while.



Words that will never be be spoken by mrs 22


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

rydert said:


>



 



Keebs said:


> you don't read back or are you ignoring me?



Can't believe the Doc took us in so quick and got us outta there........already back home from north side. 



Nicodemus said:


> I`ve been out in it. And headed back out in it in a little while.



I'm fixin to go set up da slip-n-slide!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>





I just noticed what that Tiftonite varmint called me. he might regret that.  

All the sloughs off the creek this mornin` were froze over. The blue holes weren`t though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I just noticed what that Tiftonite varmint called me. he might regret that.
> 
> All the sloughs off the creek this mornin` were froze over. The blue holes weren`t though.



10-4.....Vikings new season starts tonight!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> That wind is a real killer.





Nicodemus said:


> I just noticed what that Tiftonite varmint called me. he might regret that.
> 
> All the sloughs off the creek this mornin` were froze over. The blue holes weren`t though.



Agree on the wind.   It was cutting right through the coat I had on.   Needed a wind breaker on too.

With the blue holes open Nic did you take a dip?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Agree on the wind.   It was cutting right through the coat I had on.   Needed a wind breaker on too.
> 
> With the blue holes open Nic did you take a dip?



It aint Sunday yet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4.....Vikings new season starts tonight!




Only thing I watch on TV. Great show!




gobbleinwoods said:


> Agree on the wind.   It was cutting right through the coat I had on.   Needed a wind breaker on too.
> 
> With the blue holes open Nic did you take a dip?




No, but if I had to go in, it would be a blue hole. The water temp in them stay constant year around, no matter the air temps. Those blue holes are really nice too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint Sunday yet.





Saturday night...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Only thing I watch on TV. Great show!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The getting out might make you blue.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The getting out might make you blue.





For sure. The trick is to build a good fire before you jump in. We used to do that when we were younguns, after shootin` ducks or a turkey shot on the other side of the slough.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Bout time for some lunch....reckon it's going to be chicken salad sammiches again here!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve been out in it. And headed back out in it in a little while.


I actually feel better being outside........ this indoor temp I think is killing me!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Words that will never be be spoken by mrs 22


you got that right!


Nicodemus said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Can't believe the Doc took us in so quick and got us outta there........already back home from north side.





Nicodemus said:


> I just noticed what that Tiftonite varmint called me. he might regret that.
> 
> All the sloughs off the creek this mornin` were froze over. The blue holes weren`t though.


He must edited it or you did one......... 
LUNCH CALL!!!!!
deer cube steak smothered in my signature secret gravy over sliced baked taters & a salad!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I just noticed what that Tiftonite varmint called me. he might regret that.
> 
> All the sloughs off the creek this mornin` were froze over. The blue holes weren`t though.



?? the bearded wonder?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ?? the bearded wonder?





Why you call me that??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Why you call me that??




cause your bearded and really wonder just sounded good behind it.  Sounds better than the bearded one


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2015)

fried sheekun and Hawaiian rolls


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2015)

wait, Ill blameit on keebs, she made me do it


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2015)

wonder how good hfh is at catching hawks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> wonder how good hfh is at catching hawks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> wonder how good hfh is at catching hawks



figured out why they called you in yet?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> wonder how good hfh is at catching hawks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2015)

Chick fil a . I'll neva turn one of them sammiches down.
The lunch I brought can wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> fried sheekun and Hawaiian rolls


I love those hawaiian rolls!  ok, I love fried sheekun too!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait, Ill blameit on keebs, she made me do it


nu-uh, git back in hera!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> figured out why they called you in yet?



Nope just looking at screens


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

I hope homo3 is Ok


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2015)

What's up wiff  hdm03 He's been MIA long time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

I bet hfh is gettin lonely.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I hope homo3 is Ok





mrs. hornet22 said:


> What's up wiff  hdm03 He's been MIA long time.



Where's that twilight music.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What's up wiff  hdm03 He's been MIA long time.



He made some post bout bein south of da border.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2015)

hope didn't drink the water


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2015)

I`m harmless.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

I will say that my homophobia has subsided somewhat lately....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> hope didn't drink the water



Or drink any drinks with ice. H22 didn't and still got sick. That's another one of those, "Been there done that. Don't wanna go back".


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m harmless.



Yeah....bout as harmless as ol floki there!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....bout as harmless as ol floki there!





I like his fighting style.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Lookin back through some of my expenses, I can't find where I submitted them for a trip back in December. About $6-700.00 down the drain.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2015)

POSSIBLE good news for a Thursday.    I like good news


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Lookin back through some of my expenses, I can't find where I submitted them for a trip back in December. About $6-700.00 down the drain.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> POSSIBLE good news for a Thursday.    I like good news



explain


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Lookin back through some of my expenses, I can't find where I submitted them for a trip back in December. About $6-700.00 down the drain.


Jeff C.= needs a secretary. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> explain



What he said.


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> POSSIBLE good news for a Thursday.    I like good news



homo3 gonna meet you at the park?.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.= needs a secretary.
> 
> 
> What he said.



Well....hello there!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

rydert said:


> homo3 gonna meet you at the park?.........


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 19, 2015)

Geez y'all carry on like a bunch of old ladies 

How y'all are staying warm and everyone is feelin good! We got hit pretty hard by the ice storm a couple days ago. Kids been out of school all week so far, might as well just cancel tomorrow too and call it good


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.= needs a secretary.
> 
> 
> What he said.



explain


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 19, 2015)

Geez y'all carry on like a bunch of old ladies 

How y'all are staying warm and everyone is feelin good! We got hit pretty hard by the ice storm a couple days ago. Kids been out of school all week so far, might as well just cancel tomorrow too and call it good


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2015)

Howdy, Miss Snow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> explain





SnowHunter said:


> Geez y'all carry on like a bunch of old ladies
> 
> How y'all are staying warm and everyone is feelin good! We got hit pretty hard by the ice storm a couple days ago. Kids been out of school all week so far, might as well just cancel tomorrow too and call it good



You can say that again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Well....hello there!!!



You see the look on my face


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Geez y'all carry on like a bunch of old ladies
> 
> How y'all are staying warm and everyone is feelin good! We got hit pretty hard by the ice storm a couple days ago. Kids been out of school all week so far, might as well just cancel tomorrow too and call it good



Hey Schmoo....it aint the same round here. Remember how we used to fly through these drivelers? Could barely keep up most of the time.

We good here...just cold, no ice or power outages!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can say that again.



I read it twice and it didn't change the second time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey Nic!  the swamp iced over yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You see the look on my face



 

You see mine?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Nic!  the swamp iced over yet?




Yep, and it don`t look to thaw out till maybe Saturday afternoon. Gonna be in the teens here tonight. I love it!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can say that again.


 and they say all the W.O.W.s like to jibber jabber 



Jeff C. said:


> Hey Schmoo....it aint the same round here. Remember how we used to fly through these drivelers? Could barely keep up most of the time.
> 
> We good here...just cold, no ice or power outages!!


 Hey Shmoo! yeah, use to be like greased lightening round here. Glad it's a bit slow or I'd be hopelessly lost trying to keep up on my phone ::


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 19, 2015)

Hay


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey. Bye.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hay


you runned her off!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey. Bye.


BYE!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2015)

im sleepy


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im sleepy


Hi sleepy, I'm keebs, howudoin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Hi sleepy, I'm keebs, howudoin?



Im sleepy


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im sleepy


_*wake up!!!!!!!!!*_
​


----------



## Hankus (Feb 19, 2015)

wanna be a well driller 

drill stem and water truck freezin up a lil


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Hankus said:


> wanna be a well driller
> 
> drill stem and water truck freezin up a lil



BTDT......but for a different product in the Gulf of Mexico!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2015)

Hankus said:


> wanna be a well driller
> 
> drill stem and water truck freezin up a lil


uummm, no thank you, I'll keep my office job, tyvm!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2015)

Hankus said:


> wanna be a well driller
> 
> drill stem and water truck freezin up a lil



definitely not today


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im sleepy


I thought you were Nancy  suffering from multiple personalities much?  


Keebs said:


> Hi sleepy, I'm keebs, howudoin?


 



Hankus said:


> wanna be a well driller
> 
> drill stem and water truck freezin up a lil


Well that puts things into perspective; colder then a well diggers hind end!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2015)

Evening kids!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> I thought you were Nancy  suffering from multiple personalities much?
> 
> 
> 
> Well that puts things into perspective; colder then a well diggers hind end!


You have to overlook Leroy, HFH, Nancy, sleepy, you juss never know who's gonna walk through the door........ 


blood on the ground said:


> Evening kids!


well hi there.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> I thought you were Nancy  suffering from multiple personalities much?
> 
> 
> 
> Well that puts things into perspective; colder then a well diggers hind end!





Keebs said:


> You have to overlook Leroy, HFH, Nancy, sleepy, you juss never know who's gonna walk through the door........
> 
> well hi there.........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


whaaaaa?????? I still lubs ya!


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2015)

nance=sensitive today


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2015)

not a cloud in the sky.......but sho is cold


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2015)

hfh?


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2015)

Jeff C.?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2015)

rydert said:


> not a cloud in the sky.......but sho is cold


sho nuff is!


rydert said:


> hfh?


you were trying too hard!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2015)

rydert said:


> not a cloud in the sky.......but sho is cold





Wish we could get some snow down this way.


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Wish we could get some snow down this way.



me too, probably happen next week while I'm out of town...going down to Bonita Springs for a Hardwood meeting..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Wish we could get some snow down this way.


Meeeee tooooo!!!


rydert said:


> me too, probably happen next week while I'm out of town...going down to Bonita Springs for a Hardwood meeting..


you're goin.............. wait..............never mind..............


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Meeeee tooooo!!!
> 
> you're goin.............. wait..............never mind..............


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you're goin.............. wait..............never mind..............


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2015)

going to do a little deep sea fishing too......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


>





RUTTNBUCK said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2015)

I done skeered errbody off


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2015)

rydert said:


> going to do a little deep sea fishing too......



JEALOUS. 



Testing the laptop. So far, so good. I downloaded all those adblockers Wobbertwoo  suggested in one of the forums up there. No pop-ups!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2015)

H22 gonna be so happy. He gets on here in the morning and every morning this LOUD pop-up scares the beejeebees outta him. I have to every time it happens.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 19, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> I thought you were Nancy  suffering from multiple personalities much?



HFH, 
Sorry but that is just funny right there.  Not only did she burn you a new one But I think that Snowey has maybe seen the Fifty Shades of Grey movie this week and she has dug real deep and gotten her whips and chains and really put a whipping on you.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> JEALOUS.
> 
> 
> 
> Testing the laptop. So far, so good. I downloaded all those adblockers Wobbertwoo  suggested in one of the forums up there. No pop-ups!




Mrs. H, when Mr H gets home, just tell him if he will pay you $50, you will be glad to make those annoying pop-ups go away and now you will have more spending money !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2015)

.. Winter Weather Advisory in effect from 1 PM Friday to 1 PM EST
Saturday...

The National Weather Service in Peachtree City has issued a
Winter Weather Advisory for snow... sleet and freezing rain... which
is in effect from 1 PM Friday to 1 PM EST Saturday.

* Locations... portions of north Georgia... including the Atlanta
metropolitan area.

* Hazard types... snow and ice accumulations possible Friday
afternoon through Saturday.

* Accumulations... up to 1 inches of snow... and 0.1 inches of ice.

* Timing... snow begins Friday evening... transitions to sleet and
then freezing rain overnight and early Saturday.

* Impacts... up to 1 inch of snow and up to one tenth of an inch of
ice are possible Friday afternoon through Saturday afternoon.
These accumulations will make travel difficult. Ice
accumulations on trees and power lines is possible. Some trees
and power lines could come down causing power outages.
 I was pose to go out with the girls Sat. night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mrs. H, when Mr H gets home, just tell him if he will pay you $50, you will be glad to make those annoying pop-ups go away and now you will have more spending money !!!



Great idear.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm outta here!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chewy32 (Feb 19, 2015)

Any truth to this


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2015)

Missed the whole day, later y'all.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 19, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HFH,
> Sorry but that is just funny right there.  Not only did she burn you a new one But I think that Snowey has maybe seen the Fifty Shades of Grey movie this week and she has dug real deep and gotten her whips and chains and really put a whipping on you.


Read the books. Haven't you heard? The books are always better then the movie  


mrs. hornet22 said:


> .. Winter Weather Advisory in effect from 1 PM Friday to 1 PM EST
> Saturday...
> 
> The National Weather Service in Peachtree City has issued a
> ...


Girls night in? 

Seriously, can't these darn storms happen closer to pay day? ::


Keebs said:


> I'm outta here!!!!!!!!!!


 zoom zoom 



mudracing101 said:


> Missed the whole day, later y'all.



Ya snooze ya lose!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 19, 2015)

No school again tomorrow for Banks County, still to many roads impassable and many without power in the county. Ian will be happy, Aimee might cry


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 19, 2015)

This thread about catching crappy?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2015)

Migmack said:


> This thread about catching crappy?





It can be. We call em specks down here.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 19, 2015)

Them some nice ones.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2015)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> It can be. We call em specks down here.



I'm hopin to get on to some of those not this, but next weekend down in Florida on the St Johns.



KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Evenin Pops!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm hopin to get on to some of those not this, but next weekend down in Florida on the St Johns.
> 
> 
> 
> Evenin Pops!



I figure about another two weeks and they`ll be on fire at Seminole. You timed it about right for Florida too, I think.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm hoping to start crappie fishin soon on Clarks Hill


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2015)

16 degrees when I got home this morning, 25 degrees when I left the shak this eve.

Another cold one at the chalk mines !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I figure about another two weeks and they`ll be on fire at Seminole. You timed it about right for Florida too, I think.



Grandpaw said they already catchin'em down there.



Wycliff said:


> I'm hoping to start crappie fishin soon on Clarks Hill



Holler if you ever need a passenger or two(Jag). It's a long ways for me, but have truck will travel. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> 16 degrees when I got home this morning, 25 degrees when I left the shak this eve.
> 
> Another cold one at the chalk mines !!



Chance of some more of that nasty stuff tomorrow night into Saturday too. Very Sketchy as to how far south or east at this time though.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Holler if you ever need a passenger or two(Jag). It's a long ways for me, but have truck will travel.





Whenever I'm off next time its not raining or freezing. We can meet up at Oconee if you want that'll split the difference for us


----------



## Hankus (Feb 19, 2015)

my spot on the rig today, very little fun was had


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Whenever I'm off next time its not raining or freezing. We can meet up at Oconee if you want that'll split the difference for us



Used to fish Oconee a good bit for crappies wayyyy back in the day. I'm game, brother!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Hankus said:


> my spot on the rig today, very little fun was had



Know the feelin, Hoss! Least ya didn have to pull a double....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Never fished the St. Johns for anything yet, that current may be tricky with crappie.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Never fished the St. Johns for anything yet, that current may be tricky with crappie.



I fished the St. Johns from a few miles north of Palatka to the north side of big Lake George. The current wasn`t really noticeable there. I don`t know if there`s a current where it narrows down south of Lake George.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2015)

Only rivers I've really ever fished are savannah and ogeechee


----------



## Hankus (Feb 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Know the feelin, Hoss! Least ya didn have to pull a double....



would be too easy to tear up something in the dark tonight. Ice an rigs don't play well together.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Only rivers I've really ever fished are savannah and ogeechee





Ogeechee is 9 miles from my house, used to catch some really nice red breast in there.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ogeechee is 9 miles from my house, used to catch some really nice red breast in there.



That's what we use to fish for there


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I fished the St. Johns from a few miles north of Palatka to the north side of big Lake George. The current wasn`t really noticeable there. I don`t know if there`s a current where it narrows down south of Lake George.



Yessir, there is Nic. We'll be down south of that at Deland, Fl.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2015)

Me and ole Charlie gotta ride some pipelines and check for leaks . .


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2015)

Almost time for Vikings


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2015)

Ya'll be safe


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2015)

Waiting on the truck to warm up . . Charlie don't like those cold vinyl seats on his belly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me and ole Charlie gotta ride some pipelines and check for leaks . .



Chilly out dere!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on the truck to warm up . . Charlie don't like those cold vinyl seats on his belly.



Or somethin else.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me and ole Charlie gotta ride some pipelines and check for leaks . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on the truck to warm up . . Charlie don't like those cold vinyl seats on his belly.



Might want to specify Charlie is a dog after reading these 2 posts, Quackbro.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2015)

everyone should know CMC


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Or somethin else.




He aint got nuttin else . . 





Jeff C. said:


> Might want to specify Charlie is a dog after reading these 2 posts, Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2015)

What network is "Vikings" on ??


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What network is "Vikings" on ??



History channel


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He aint got nuttin else . .



Sorry Bro....guests were pilin up. I got your back!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry Bro....guests were pilin up. I got your back!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Quack....you ever used a shock collar on a dog?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack....you ever used a shock collar on a dog?



Notice I specified "a dog"?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Thinkin about gettin one to correct some bad habits on Boudreaux and daughter's dog, 'Bert'.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Wy...are you working now, or did you work today?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wy...are you working now, or did you work today?



Got called in today, start day shift in the morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Got called in today, start day shift in the morning



Gotcha!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack....you ever used a shock collar on a dog?



Did once jeff but felt so bad afterwards I'd never use one again

Man Global Warming is kickin butt around here temp hangin around 50 and mostly sunshine with a few rain showers now and then. What happened to winter????:

Hang on I'll do it for ya


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Did once jeff but felt so bad afterwards I'd never use one again
> 
> Man Global Warming is kickin butt around here temp hangin around 50 and mostly sunshine with a few rain showers now and then. What happened to winter????:
> 
> Hang on I'll do it for ya


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>



What??   don't ya believe in Global warming???


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2015)

Global warming is bad up here too. Just checked the thermometer and it read 2.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> What??   don't ya believe in Global warming???



Yes I do. And if it don't stop we gone freeze to death


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Did once jeff but felt so bad afterwards I'd never use one again
> 
> Man Global Warming is kickin butt around here temp hangin around 50 and mostly sunshine with a few rain showers now and then. What happened to winter????:
> 
> Hang on I'll do it for ya



I've used them in the past to correct BAD habits Mike. I didn't have to shock them much at all, then just switched it to page/buzz. It didn't seem to bother them that much, but kept them out the road from then on.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I've used them in the past to correct BAD habits Mike. I didn't have to shock them much at all, then just switched it to page/buzz. It didn't seem to bother them that much, but kept them out the road from then on.



Know what ya mean Jeff guess I just get to close to my 4 legged buds and it made me feel bad. I know if used right they should work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2015)

Well....I reckon it's about that time. C yall in da moanin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack....you ever used a shock collar on a dog?





Yep, just sold one the other day to a bud.  Whatcha wanna know ??


Lion Country Supply has good prices and a big selection.


Ruttnbuck should be able to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2015)

^^^^  Slipsta !!  'Sup lil bro ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 20, 2015)

Morning children....   Baked chicken an hawt sauce!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2015)

Man the white screen sure was late this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2015)

But I have the coffee brewed once the ice melted and it is POETS day so you night walkers are in business.





Hungry too!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2015)

'Mornin guyz, 'bout got anudder one whupped !!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 20, 2015)

No pain no gain Friday morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2015)

Wife: "The two things I cook best are meatloaf and apple pie."

Husband: "Which is this?"

and then the fight started.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 20, 2015)

Bought finished with this week .....  Won't be long now an it'l be Monday!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wife: "The two things I cook best are meatloaf and apple pie."
> 
> Husband: "Which is this?"
> 
> and then the fight started.










blood on the ground said:


> Bought finished with this week .....  Won't be long now an it'l be Monday!!!!




One mo !!!  Might actually work my day shift Mon and Tues . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2015)

One mo' then the weekend.   hour day coldday take your pick.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey neph, you never responded to my PM, Sunday good for you ??


----------



## Hankus (Feb 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey neph, you never responded to my PM, Sunday good for you ??



yaknow, I came here jus now ta read back an tell ya yeah, bout when Sundy?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Man the white screen sure was late this morning.




You can say that again.  I been waiting on that sucka to disappear for over two hours now !!!  Got tired of it and cussed a blue streak, kicked the dog, strangled the cat, washed two loads of clothes, ate some breakfast, read the newspaper, and just raised heck for the past couple of hours in disgust.  When I went out to get the newspaper, I saw the neighbor's dog was frozen to the fire hydrant as he was taken a whiz on it !!!  

I just called and woke up my Texas girlfriend and she said what is the heck is wrong with you.  I said, "It is too many Democrats still breathing"  !!!!!!!  Those people must be the dumbest ones on this planet.   Tell ISIS that all they need to do is get JOBS and then all of this killing will disappear.  Obummer and his cronies have an average IQ of a -648 !!!!!!!  

The rest of today has got to go by better than it has so far or I just might take up drinking, smoking, gambling, more cussing, and I just might slap every 3rd person that I see today !!!!  Yep, Fifty Shades of Grey made me do it!!!  That is my defense and I am sticking to it.  Well option # 2 is that I plead insanity !!!  

OH, Good Morning and Happy COLD Friday to all of you drivelers !!!

Now where is the likker....errh, I mean coffee ????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2015)

Hankus said:


> yaknow, I came here jus now ta read back an tell ya yeah, bout when Sundy?






You still want the Browning and the custom built 25-06 ??

Lemme check with da wife and see if she has anythang going on.  Dawn's still not feeling real well, so we won't be able to play long. 


I'll PM ya tonight..


----------



## Hankus (Feb 20, 2015)

so......to be EE444 all I gotta do is slap 3 people......I got this 


Hankus444....hmmm.......


----------



## Hankus (Feb 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You still want the Browning and the custom built 25-06 ??
> 
> Lemme check with da wife and see if she has anythang going on.  Dawn's still not feeling real well, so we won't be able to play long.
> 
> ...



yeah, mite as well. Auhite I'll get on an check tanite


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 20, 2015)

30 mo minuts!!!! canned sammich time!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hankus said:


> so......to be EE444 all I gotta do is slap 3 people......I got this
> 
> 
> Hankus444....hmmm.......




Hank, I knew that you had the drankin part mastered already because you are the only guy that I know that has "Fuzzy" looking chickens !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2015)

EE and Drankus,  

easy on the violence this early.  


Wait until the sun comes up.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE and Drankus,
> 
> easy on the violence this early.
> 
> ...




Hey the sun is up somewhere!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> 30 mo minuts!!!! canned sammich time!!!



canned sammich.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Hey the sun is up somewhere!!!



Then go ahead and 

  away.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 20, 2015)

Actually, I've got to get all of the meanness out of my system because later this afternoon, I'm going to be dog-sitting my Daughter's little dog until Sunday afternoon.   To do that, I need to be on my best behavior.  Her little dog, "Ginger" is smarter than I am most of the time.  At least the dog  me !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2015)

Daaaaaaang, EE on a ROLL dis moanin !!!  Somebody slip him a Valium . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2015)

Have a good one day walkerzz !!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 20, 2015)

good morning, guess I'm a day walker again today


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

Mornin.....

stoopid heat pump makin a Loud noise. Had to set it to emergency heat.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....
> 
> stoopid heat pump makin a Loud noise. Had to set it to emergency heat.



freezing up


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> canned sammich.



Na that don't happen until tanight after we break out the likker!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 20, 2015)

Kakakangkangkang!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> good morning, guess I'm a day walker again today



Being called in again today?




Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....
> 
> stoopid heat pump makin a Loud noise. Had to set it to emergency heat.



Chief--sorry I can't help diagnose this.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Kakakangkangkang!



bragggggger


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Being called in again today



No scheduled day shift


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> No scheduled day shift



Seeing how the other half lives.   priceless


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bragggggger


I'm slightly uffinded!


Wycliff said:


> No scheduled day shift



I just don't no you anymore!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> freezing up



Not sure.....outside unit making a loud noise and fan not turning.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Being called in again today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See above


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 20, 2015)

Hank must have some show winning chickens


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Not sure.....outside unit making a loud noise and fan not turning.
> 
> 
> 
> See above



Sounds like a problem with your condincer fan Jiff!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> freezing up



At this temperature everything is freezing.    :

sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2015)

Morning, gotta catch up


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Sounds like a problem with your condincer fan Jiff!



Now it's running normal


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2015)

hey folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

mornin bOOM bOOM


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Now it's running normal



defrost cycle


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2015)

Cold in the office today. 59


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2015)

69 here


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> defrost cycle



Noise is too loud and blower is running as if it's in heat cycle.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

68* here.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2015)

thermometer just says "Cold".........
Mornin!  Gotta count money & make the deposit..............bbl


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....
> 
> stoopid heat pump makin a Loud noise. Had to set it to emergency heat.



Heating and air guy came by the office yesterday. Said the heat wasn't working period.  Thank goodness for little space heater at my desk. Said he fixed it. I guess 67 is better than 56. It's set on 72.  Heat pumps=


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2015)

correction 57


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2015)

To cold for mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hdmo3??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Heating and air guy came by the office yesterday. Said the heat wasn't working period.  Thank goodness for little space heater at my desk. Said he fixed it. I guess 67 is better than 56. It's set on 72.  Heat pumps=



That's probably about all it will do at these temps. They are very efficient MOST of the time though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

Poor homo3....


----------



## rydert (Feb 20, 2015)

hey folks...

Jeff C. O


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> hey folks...
> 
> Jeff C. O




 

Heyyyyy DertO


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2015)

Goat man is here


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

Erybody too cold to type.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

Dert has a herding goat.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2015)

i went and cashed my check... and paid a bill
good news, less that $3k owed on the car now


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (4 members and 0 guests)

Jeff C.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i went and cashed my check... and paid a bill
> good news, less that $3k owed on the car now



Gettin close


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dert has a herding goat.


He's real sensitive bout that goat too



havin_fun_huntin said:


> i went and cashed my check... and paid a bill
> good news, less that $3k owed on the car now



Let me hold a dolla or two


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> He's real sensitive bout that goat too
> 
> 
> 
> Let me hold a dolla or two



maybe in a couple of weeks


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2015)

Mornin Y'all!  Hawt coffee, Lots of blankies, 4 dogs and 2 kids piled on the couch with me. Nice and toasty


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Y'all!  Hawt coffee, Lots of blankies, 4 dogs and 2 kids piled on the couch with me. Nice and toasty



Hey Schmoo, it's so cold my dogs want me to come warm them up!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Schmoo, it's so cold my dogs want me to come warm them up!


Hey Shmoo! 
 dog snuggles and kid snuggles are the best way to warm up on the mornin while the wood stove gets back to goin  not even 20deg outside, brrrrrr!


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 20, 2015)

It probably was said ad nauseum that even politicians have kept their hands in their own pockets cuz of the 'brrr' cold ....

Me, I'm lovin it 

Good morning!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Y'all!  Hawt coffee, Lots of blankies, 4 dogs and 2 kids piled on the couch with me. Nice and toasty





Jeff C. said:


> Hey Schmoo, it's so cold my dogs want me to come warm them up!


that's bad!


StriperAddict said:


> It probably was said ad nauseum that even politicians have kept their hands in their own pockets cuz of the 'brrr' cold ....
> 
> Me, I'm lovin it
> 
> Good morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Shmoo!
> dog snuggles and kid snuggles are the best way to warm up on the mornin while the wood stove gets back to goin  not even 20deg outside, brrrrrr!



Yes indeed.....I ain't got no kids no mo, cept for the dogs. I still snuggle with Jag once in a blue mood though. 



StriperAddict said:


> It probably was said ad nauseum that even politicians have kept their hands in their own pockets cuz of the 'brrr' cold ....
> 
> Me, I'm lovin it
> 
> Good morning!



We need another Ice Age then!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> that's bad!



I know...I go snuggle wiff'em and they give me dirty looks for bein so cold!


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> We need another Ice Age then!


 
Long Island folks back in the 70's walked across part of Hempstead Harbor during winters' big freeze. 

See, nothing but endless possibilities!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2015)

Howdy Miss Crickett and Walter. Been a while, Walter, how you been?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

My skwerl is back at the firepit getting strips of cardboard from small box in there and taking it to nest again.....funny to watch.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 20, 2015)

Mornin folks

My new termometer that my sis gave me for Christmas say 70 in the house 32 outside guess I'll give it a little more time before figurin out what I need to do today  dang I love retirement (almost 5yrs) and I'm starting to get the hang of it


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2015)

Saw this on Twitter this morning & thought of MrsH22.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Saw this on Twitter this morning & thought of MrsH22.



 sounds bout right


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> My skwerl is back at the firepit getting strips of cardboard from small box in there and taking it to nest again.....funny to watch.



Love watching those little critters. Back a few weeks ago when it was half descent outside, H22 trimmed some of the Summer plants that we keep inside in Winter. Them skwerls tried to take big ol huge palm fronds up to their nest. Didn't work out too well. They all stacked up at the bottom of the tree.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Saw this on Twitter this morning & thought of MrsH22.



 I'm gonna try it when I get home. Too funny. I was driving to work this morning thinking to myself how I would love to just take a turn and head to the beach. NO LIE.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm gonna try it when I get home. Too funny. I was driving to work this morning thinking to myself how I would love to just take a turn and head to the beach. NO LIE.



We are planning a trip to New Smyrna beach sometime in the next couple of months. My kids have never seen the ocean.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

Been watching the eagles this morning. They are getting along better. No more bullying. The dad is feeding them now. He seems to do a better job than the mom.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2015)

StriperAddict said:


> It probably was said ad nauseum that even politicians have kept their hands in their own pockets cuz of the 'brrr' cold ....
> 
> Me, I'm lovin it
> 
> Good morning!


 morning Walter! Long time no see!  how you been doin? 



Keebs said:


> that's bad!


Mornin Sista! 


Crickett said:


>


 Mornin Crickett! 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> My new termometer that my sis gave me for Christmas say 70 in the house 32 outside guess I'll give it a little more time before figurin out what I need to do today  dang I love retirement (almost 5yrs) and I'm starting to get the hang of it


Such a rough life, I dunno how you can bear it 

Mornin Nic!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2015)

Mornin` Snow, Mike, and everbody.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> My skwerl is back at the firepit getting strips of cardboard from small box in there and taking it to nest again.....funny to watch.



After the big oak in the front yard decorated the driveway and car with a few branches and limbs, the birds have been in a frenzy getting all the sticks and dead leaves for their nests. The kids like trying to figure out what kind of birds they see


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2015)

Major projects completed!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love watching those little critters. Back a few weeks ago when it was half descent outside, H22 trimmed some of the Summer plants that we keep inside in Winter. Them skwerls tried to take big ol huge palm fronds up to their nest. Didn't work out too well. They all stacked up at the bottom of the tree.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

Crickett said:


> We are planning a trip to New Smyrna beach sometime in the next couple of months. My kids have never seen the ocean.



Take them babies to the beach. 

H22 worked with a guy from Minnesota. He'd neva seen the ocean. We took him to our little "Island off the beaten path" and he LOVED it. He was like a kid in a candy shop.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Major projects completed!



Yehaw!  sounds like you've been productive enough for the both of us. Reckon that means I can lounge on the couch for a bit longer?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Saw this on Twitter this morning & thought of MrsH22.



 Saw this on youtube this mornin and thought about her!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 20, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Snow, Mike, and everbody.


 
Mornin Nic 

Took Chase and the cat for a little walk to check out my tractor work on the drive yesterday might go out and do a little finsh work later on. Got to say Mittens is turnin out to be a pretty good cat she likes to go for walks and brings me a mouse every now and then and leaves them for me at the door which I must admit I like better then when she wants to bring them in alive to play with. When she does that I let Chase   put them out of their misery real quick


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Saw this on youtube this mornin and thought about her!




Ery since I had ear surgery, I don't fall down anymore.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Yehaw!  sounds like you've been productive enough for the both of us. Reckon that means I can lounge on the couch for a bit longer?


Shoot I recokon!  It's too cold up your way to be doing too much anyway!


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Snow, Mike, and everbody.


hey you........


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin Nic
> 
> Took Chase and the cat for a little walk to check out my tractor work on the drive yesterday might go out and do a little finsh work later on. Got to say Mittens is turnin out to be a pretty good cat she likes to go for walks and brings me a mouse every now and then and leaves them for me at the door which I must admit I like better then when she wants to bring them in alive to play with. When she does that I let Chase   put them out of their misery real quick


 careful Mikey, some of these folks 'round here think if you like cats, you're a "Nancy"...........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey Snowy, left you a post/question in the KMF thread yesterday........


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Shoot I recokon!  It's too cold up your way to be doing too much anyway!
> 
> hey you........
> 
> careful Mikey, some of these folks 'round here think if you like cats, you're a "Nancy"...........



Don't care what they call me I like cats better then mice anyday the bigger the better


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2015)

just checked the weather, hoping for some sun and warmer weather. I dont want summer yet but some highs in the lower 60's would be great, need to prune the grapes and trees, put up about 660' fence, lots of chores to do. It said rain for sunday, monday , tuesday, wedn. , thursday, friday, sat. and sunday. Come on


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Take them babies to the beach.
> 
> H22 worked with a guy from Minnesota. He'd neva seen the ocean. We took him to our little "Island off the beaten path" and he LOVED it. He was like a kid in a candy shop.







Jeff C. said:


> Saw this on youtube this mornin and thought about her!







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ery since I had ear surgery, I don't all down anymore.



I think that's why I fall down all the time too. I got ear problems.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Shoot I recokon!  It's too cold up your way to be doing too much anyway!
> 
> hey you........
> 
> careful Mikey, some of these folks 'round here think if you like cats, you're a "Nancy"...........




Hey you!  




LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Don't care what they call me I like cats better then mice anyday the bigger the better





Always have liked that picture. Maybe I`ll see one again someday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I think that's why I fall down all the time too. I got ear problems.



Seriously. Lawd knows how long I've had that growth in my ear. I kept bruises all over me from running into walls and stuff. The ear doctor said it was very unusual because the only cases he knew of were from surfers in California. Said it's because they surf in cold waters. I wear earplugs when I swim now.


----------



## rydert (Feb 20, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Don't care what they call me I like cats better then mice anyday the bigger the better



awesome pic.......my hope is to see one in real life one day


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 20, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Think there's several hanging around in the canyon now adays hearin more reports of people seeing them and the deer and turks seem to be a lot fewer, they seem to be movin into more open country were the big cats can't sneak on them as easy


----------



## rydert (Feb 20, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Always have liked that picture. Maybe I`ll see one again someday.



you beat me to it Nic


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Don't care what they call me I like cats better then mice anyday the bigger the better


 I'd LOVE to see one of those!


mudracing101 said:


> just checked the weather, hoping for some sun and warmer weather. I dont want summer yet but some highs in the lower 60's would be great, need to prune the grapes and trees, put up about 660' fence, lots of chores to do. It said rain for sunday, monday , tuesday, wedn. , thursday, friday, sat. and sunday. Come on


welcome to Jawja!
Hey, have you decided where we need to arrange things yet?!?!?


Nicodemus said:


> Hey you!


where/what you pilfering & plundering today?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Seriously. Lawd knows how long I've had that growth in my ear. I kept bruises all over me from running into walls and stuff. The ear doctor said it was very unusual because the only cases he knew of were from surfers in California. Said it's because they surf in cold waters._* I wear earplugs when I swim now*_.


MMMmeeee tooo, can't stand water in my ears any more!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I'd LOVE to see one of those!
> 
> welcome to Jawja!
> Hey, have you decided where we need to arrange things yet?!?!?
> ...





Restin` my knee today. Feels like it was cut on with a dull deer antler. Later on this evenin` I might go ride out the firebreaks to make sure they clear, in case the weather lets us burn the woods tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Restin` my knee today. Feels like it was cut on with a dull deer antler. Later on this evenin` I might go ride out the firebreaks to make sure they clear, in case the weather lets us burn the woods tomorrow.


 Don't over-do it!  I used to LOVE helping my Daddy burn off the woods/pastures!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

Hunger is coming on fast!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Don't over-do it!  I used to LOVE helping my Daddy burn off the woods/pastures!





You know me, I`m gonna take it easy.  

The Redhead won`t let us burn with a west wind anyway. She fusses when it smokes up and blows back all around the house.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> You know me, I`m gonna take it easy.


yeah, 'bout like a caged lion!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hunger is coming on fast!


here too, Jeff Fa Fa!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Shoot I recokon!  It's too cold up your way to be doing too much anyway!
> 
> hey you........
> 
> careful Mikey, some of these folks 'round here think if you like cats, you're a "Nancy"...........


 might warm up enough to thaw the bathroom pipes today. It's be nice to have a shower before the next storm hits  



Keebs said:


> Hey Snowy, left you a post/question in the KMF thread yesterday........


 answered 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Don't care what they call me I like cats better then mice anyday the bigger the better


 here kitty kitty! 



mudracing101 said:


> just checked the weather, hoping for some sun and warmer weather. I dont want summer yet but some highs in the lower 60's would be great, need to prune the grapes and trees, put up about 660' fence, lots of chores to do. It said rain for sunday, monday , tuesday, wedn. , thursday, friday, sat. and sunday. Come on


Time to go mud boggin!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hunger is coming on fast!



What ya cookin for me Shmoo?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2015)

Mikey, dude, that is awesome.  Yopu should post it in teh deer hunting forum and tell them you go that pic ridng thru Fulton Co. Ga


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2015)

How do I get letters so crossed up..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> might warm up enough to thaw the bathroom pipes today. It's be nice to have a shower before the next storm hits
> 
> answered
> 
> ...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> How do I get letters so crossed up..


you're good that way!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mikey, dude, that is awesome.  Yopu should post it in teh deer hunting forum and tell them you go that pic ridng thru Fulton Co. Ga



What?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> How do I get letters so crossed up..





mrs. hornet22 said:


> What?





Keebs said:


> :
> 
> you're good that way!



what she said


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 20, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mikey, dude, that is awesome.  Yopu should post it in teh deer hunting forum and tell them you go that pic ridng thru Fulton Co. Ga



Posted it in the muzzy forum with story of how she walked to within 10yrds of me before she heard the click of the camera and had several folks want to know what part of Ga i saw her in   She happened to be the 3rd one I've seen here in the canyon. Got a pic of the 1st one while sitting in the yard but it was clear across the canyon early mornin and didn't turn out to good, the 2nd crossed the road on the way to work and never had a chance to grab the camera before it disappeared into the brush, got out and looked around a bit but never saw it again but without a gun I didn't try to hard then that young girl kitty and got to say that was one heck of thrill to see and even better to get a shot with the camera and have it turn out OK.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 20, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> How do I get letters so crossed up..



Likker and fat fingers is my excuse


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 20, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Likker and fat fingers is my excuse



He don't drink


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

Why do people think we can't have big cats in Georgia
I don't think animals know where the states,city,county lines are.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> He don't drink


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> He don't drink



poor lil feller ...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why do people think we can't have big cats in Georgia
> I don't think animals know where the states,city,county lines are.



Maybe we could send you a few and throw in a Wolf or 2,two,to,too, tutu.  between them and the fact that the state banned hound hunting for cats and bears there is getting to be to many and elk and deer herds are feeling it but hey the tree huggers feel better till their little kickmedogs come up missin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> yeah, 'bout like a caged lion!



  



SnowHunter said:


> What ya cookin for me Shmoo?



Schmoo.....you're gonna have to settle for fried egg sammiches on toast wiff peppajack cheese and chocolate milk  





Wycliff said:


> He don't drink


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> poor lil feller ...


Aaaannndddyyyy! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why do people think we can't have big cats in Georgia
> I don't think animals know where the states,city,county lines are.


ain't that the truth?!?!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 20, 2015)

Grilt Andouille Sausage and rice


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 20, 2015)

Well got to go for awhile see ya later


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

Take Care Mike!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> He don't drink


Sir, THis is NO TIME FOR FACTS!!! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why do people think we can't have big cats in Georgia
> I don't think animals know where the states,city,county lines are.



We do.  Ill put my hand on teh Bible and swear I seen one about 4 years ago


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why do people think we can't have big cats in Georgia
> I don't think animals know where the states,city,county lines are.





Keep lookin`....  




These mustard sardines on sody crackers are GOOD!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2015)

bye Mike


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2015)

I never doubt someone say they seen one, unless they claim its black


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Keep lookin`....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't need to look. I just don't talk about it cause nobody believes me 

I used to eat that when I'd go fishin with my Diddi.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sir, THis is NO TIME FOR FACTS!!!
> 
> 
> We do.  Ill put my hand on teh Bible and swear I seen one about 4 years ago


My Papa always said they were around & me & my sister heard one scream once when we were younger, so if Papa said so, it was gospel!


Nicodemus said:


> Keep lookin`....
> These mustard sardines on sody crackers are GOOD!


 to each his own.........


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't need to look. I just don't talk about it cause nobody believes me
> 
> I used to eat that when I'd go fishin with my Diddi.





Just two questions. What color, and what time of day was it?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 20, 2015)

I seen one in the 80's in screven county. And it was brown in the middle of the day


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

Nic....I saw one not far from here.





















































In a cage!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic....I saw one not far from here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

The cool thing about it was there was this lil girl with us in a group of about 20 people. The cat was just lying there lookin at us all just standin there and the lil girl that was buddy's daughter (smart as a whip) said, "Watch this"! 

She started hobblin and limpin around in front of that cage and that cat jumped up and started pacin all over the cage and never took it's eyes off of her, like we didn't even exist no more. She rattled that cat's cage....pun intended.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Aaaannndddyyyy!
> 
> ain't that the truth?!?!



Hey there Darlin ' ....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2015)

One I see was about 300 yards South of Highway 300 about 30 minutes before dark.  Crossing an open field in front of me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Just two questions. What color, and what time of day was it?



It was just before dawn. Too dark to see what color it was.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

I aint neva seen buzzards at a funeral. I'll tell ya that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint neva seen buzzards at a funeral. I'll tell ya that.



I've seen some old buzzards at a funeral but it is not polite to talk about my relatives.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> Hey there Darlin ' ....


howudoin?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint neva seen buzzards at a funeral. I'll tell ya that.





gobbleinwoods said:


> I've seen some old buzzards at a funeral but it is not polite to talk about my relatives.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> poor lil feller ...


 hey Nuge! How ya been? 



Jeff C. said:


> Schmoo.....you're gonna have to settle for fried egg sammiches on toast wiff peppajack cheese and chocolate milk


 nom nom nom 



Wycliff said:


> Grilt Andouille Sausage and rice


 any leftovers?


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2015)

Mah peoples Aint been around in forever, been busy learning lessons the hard way. Hows is everybody?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2015)

slip said:


> Mah peoples Aint been around in forever, been busy learning lessons the hard way. Hows is everybody?



no lessons better learned than from hard knocks.

Hope you are doing a-okay.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

It's FRIDAYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2015)

slip said:


> Mah peoples Aint been around in forever, been busy learning lessons the hard way. Hows is everybody?


Hey YOU!!  Bout time you dropped by!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Seriously. Lawd knows how long I've had that growth in my ear. I kept bruises all over me from running into walls and stuff. The ear doctor said it was very unusual because the only cases he knew of were from surfers in California. Said it's because they surf in cold waters. I wear earplugs when I swim now.





I seriously run into everything too! Drs checked my ears a few years ago & said I had a lot of fluid behind my eardrums. They never did anything to fix it though.


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> no lessons better learned than from hard knocks.
> 
> Hope you are doing a-okay.


Well, I managed to avoid the back of a cop car or ambulance over the last year or two of lesson learning, so I guess im doing mighty fine based on that.


Keebs said:


> Hey YOU!!  Bout time you dropped by!






Gots to go folks, about to go find out how many arms and legs I gotta give to get a sleeve started. Figured I'd do a quick fly by.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 20, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> any leftovers?



Them was the leftovers


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

slip said:


> Mah peoples Aint been around in forever, been busy learning lessons the hard way. Hows is everybody?



Hey slipster.....how ya doin? Hope the family is well!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2015)

slip said:


> Well, I managed to avoid the back of a cop car or ambulance over the last year or two of lesson learning, so I guess im doing mighty fine based on that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you ain't got enough meat on them arms to have a sleeve done!


Jeff C. said:


> Hey slipster.....how ya doin? Hope the family is well!


I swaunee, that boy done "hit-n-run"!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you ain't got enough meat on them arms to have a sleeve done!
> 
> I swaunee, that boy done "hit-n-run"!



No Crown for him.....he's been dethroned due to absenteeism.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No Crown for him.....he's been dethroned due to absenteeism.


I dunnu think he cares........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I dunnu think he cares........



If he knows what's good for him, he'll keep it that way too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

Irish comin a lil early today....gotta ride tomorrow bout noon 

Too bad bad yall can't listen.......


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2015)

slip said:


> Mah peoples Aint been around in forever, been busy learning lessons the hard way. Hows is everybody?


Sometimes that's the best way!   good to see ya so by Slip! Life is good here  you all growed up yet?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2015)

Darn he left quick, vroom vroom


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Sometimes that's the best way!  good to see ya so by Slip! Life is good here :Cool: you all growed up yet?



Yeah....the comprehension level might not be great, but the retention level usually goes through the roof!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Them was the leftovers



Day late dollar short, bah :


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....the comprehension level might not be great, but the retention level usually goes through the roof!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2015)

mud is MIA, he must be at the park looking for HDM03


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud is MIA, he must be at the park looking for HDM03



I can just see Mud out there with his hands cupped around his mouth walking around.......

hdmoooooooo3333333333, where are youuuuuu?


HDMOOOOOOOOO3333333333333333333333eeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

Guess I'll play some solitaire by myself.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Guess I'll play some solitaire by myself.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I can just see Mud out there with his hands cupped around his mouth walking around.......
> 
> hdmoooooooo3333333333, where are youuuuuu?
> 
> ...


I just got a mental image 


Jeff C. said:


> Guess I'll play some solitaire by myself.



 you aint right


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I'd LOVE to see one of those!
> 
> welcome to Jawja!
> Hey, have you decided where we need to arrange things yet?!?!?
> ...


They can put them out there anywhere. If this group cant walk 75 yds to a potty they in trouble.


SnowHunter said:


> might warm up enough to thaw the bathroom pipes today. It's be nice to have a shower before the next storm hits
> 
> answered
> 
> ...


Mud aint hard to find right now.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud is MIA, he must be at the park looking for HDM03


I was at GC makin up for those missed Friday's, they lost money today.



Jeff C. said:


> I can just see Mud out there with his hands cupped around his mouth walking around.......
> 
> hdmoooooooo3333333333, where are youuuuuu?
> 
> ...



Actually it was Homooooooo3333333333333???
and for what its worth its still about 37 outside , horrible selfie day today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2015)

for GC's red line profit loss and  for hdm03


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

One of the CPA's here at the office is gonna be on GPBTV tonight. He told us they were filming when he went quail hunting and I just saw the promo for the show on my facebook. Pretty cool. Might have to watch it.


A wagon for an old-time quail hunt at Samara Plantation in Sylvester, GA. Watch tonight at 8:30pm for more land conservation through sport hunting in our brand new episode, "For the Love of Quail!"


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 20, 2015)

GC food cost just went thru the roof


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

I just saw Mud's sig line.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> They can put them out there anywhere. If this group cant walk 75 yds to a potty they in trouble.
> 
> Mud aint hard to find right now.
> I was at GC makin up for those missed Friday's, they lost money today.
> ...




Tight cheekin it 75 yds ain't no walk in da park!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Tight cheekin it 75 yds ain't no walk in da park!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> GC food cost just went thru the roof



Glad I live in Cordele..  Hate to see what they charge tonight in Tifton.  I rode thru there about 2 months ago on a Friday night.  All the lights in the parking lot were out  I guess thye couldnt afford the light bill after mud left


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 20, 2015)

Ain't had a cigarette in a while and today I could smoke one 8 foot long


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Tell'em sista....then you get there and this


----------



## rydert (Feb 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Ain't had a cigarette in a while and today I could smoke one 8 foot long



don't do it...........


----------



## rydert (Feb 20, 2015)

slow in here today.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell'em sista....then you get there and this


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> One of the CPA's here at the office is gonna be on GPBTV tonight. He told us they were filming when he went quail hunting and I just saw the promo for the show on my facebook. Pretty cool. Might have to watch it.
> 
> 
> A wagon for an old-time quail hunt at Samara Plantation in Sylvester, GA. Watch tonight at 8:30pm for more land conservation through sport hunting in our brand new episode, "For the Love of Quail!"



Here's the promo for the show. Edd is the one holding his gun in the vid.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Ain't had a cigarette in a while and today I could smoke one 8 foot long



10-fo, Wy. I gotta admit I fell off the wagon for a minit and I could tell it made me feel worse after a few smokes. I put'em back down.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> don't do it...........





Jeff C. said:


> 10-fo, Wy. I gotta admit I fell off the wagon for a minit and I could tell it made me feel worse after a few smokes. I put'em back down.



I'm not gonna do it but man the urge is strong


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here's the promo for the show. Edd is the one holding his gun in the vid.



Looks good! Use to still hear them around here every once in a while back about 15 yrs ago, they all but gone up here nowadays.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks good! Use to still hear them around here every once in a while back about 15 yrs ago, they all but gone up here nowadays.



Still hear them a lot on my place in Burke cty


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'm not gonna do it but man the urge is strong



Yep......most are just little one's, but every now and then them strong ones just about overcome ya. 

Hang in there!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

I aint heard a quail in years
Sister's got some at her place.

Bout time for me to 
Ya'll have a good weekend. I know I will.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here's the promo for the show. Edd is the one holding his gun in the vid.


LOVE hearing a "Bob White" whistle!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just saw Mud's sig line.






Jeff C. said:


> Tight cheekin it 75 yds ain't no walk in da park!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint heard a quail in years
> Sister's got some at her place.
> 
> Bout time for me to
> Ya'll have a good weekend. I know I will.


 bye


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey slipster.....how ya doin? Hope the family is well!


Family is still alive and kickin ... my butt.


Keebs said:


> you ain't got enough meat on them arms to have a sleeve done!
> 
> I swaunee, that boy done "hit-n-run"!


Still workin to put some meat on my bones. Dropped down to 108 after Christmas, my heart still doesn't take stress and always-on-the-go very well.

But there is enough for them to work with 
Lookin roughly at 8 to 12 hours of work.


SnowHunter said:


> Sometimes that's the best way!   good to see ya so by Slip! Life is good here  you all growed up yet?


I don't ever wanna be all growed up.


Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....the comprehension level might not be great, but the retention level usually goes through the roof!


Very true


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

slip said:


> Family is still alive and kickin ... my butt.
> 
> Still workin to put some meat on my bones. Dropped down to 108 after Christmas, my heart still doesn't take stress and always-on-the-go very well.
> 
> ...



slipster, tell Mom and Dad Jag and I said HI!


----------



## rydert (Feb 20, 2015)

hey slip........


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> slipster, tell Mom and Dad Jag and I said HI!


Will do. How's your family been? 


rydert said:


> hey slip........



Howdy


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

slip said:


> Will do. How's your family been?
> 
> 
> Howdy



Doin fine....bout the same....maintain'n


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here's the promo for the show. Edd is the one holding his gun in the vid.




I do love to hunt those birds. Love to watch the dogs work just about as much. I`m lucky to have a good population of wild birds close around the house.



slip said:


> Will do. How's your family been?
> 
> 
> Howdy




Howdy, Little Brother.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2015)

slip said:


> Family is still alive and kickin ... my butt.
> 
> Still workin to put some meat on my bones. Dropped down to 108 after Christmas, my heart still doesn't take stress and always-on-the-go very well.
> 
> ...


At least it's still kickin....... ya juss gotta do like you've done & "let things go"!
I still wanna small one, ain't no way I could sit that long for something!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint heard a quail in years
> Sister's got some at her place.
> 
> Bout time for me to
> Ya'll have a good weekend. I know I will.


bye............


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I do love to hunt those birds. Love to watch the dogs work just about as much. I`m lucky to have a good population of wild birds close around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, Nic.
How's life down in the swamp treating ya?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2015)

slip said:


> Hey, Nic.
> How's life down in the swamp treating ya?





It can`t get much better, and I truly mean that. Life is good.


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> At least it's still kickin....... ya juss gotta do like you've done & "let things go"!
> I still wanna small one, ain't no way I could sit that long for something!
> 
> bye............


Yeah, its just not easy to let go of something you cant get out of your mind, or dreams. 

I wont get it all done at once, it'll take 2 or 3 sessions over a few months most likely. But its honestly fun to just sit and watch one little black line turn into the art you had in mind. 


Nicodemus said:


> It can`t get much better, and I truly mean that. Life is good.



That's great.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2015)

Nic= livin the goodlife


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2015)

slip said:


> Yeah, its just not easy to let go of something you cant get out of your mind, or dreams.
> 
> I wont get it all done at once, it'll take 2 or 3 sessions over a few months most likely. But its honestly fun to just sit and watch one little black line turn into the art you had in mind.


I know, younggrasshoppa, but it will all work out, one way or another! 
I.just.don't.think.I.could.do.it............. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic= livin the goodlife


ain't he though?!?!? and deserves it too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 20, 2015)

Spittin snow here in the 30132


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic= livin the goodlife





Even us bearded wonders can get lucky sometimes.  


Life is what you make it. it`s not about just a struggle through life scratchin` by. Look ahead and plan. When you get kicked in the teeth, get up, brush off the dirt, and go ahead on. You can mope and hope, or you can set your mind to it and make it happen. Don`t just exist, live, and live well.

I know, I`ve been at the low and high ends of life, and experienced good and bad. I might die tomorrow, but I will have had a good time on this path.


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I know, younggrasshoppa, but it will all work out, one way or another!
> I.just.don't.think.I.could.do.it.............
> 
> ain't he though?!?!? and deserves it too!



Yeah ...One way or another.

Im hoping I can The elbow is gunna suckkkkk.


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Even us bearded wonders can get lucky sometimes.
> 
> 
> Life is what you make it. it`s not about just a struggle through life scratchin` by. Look ahead and plan. When you get kicked in the teeth, get up, brush off the dirt, and go ahead on. You can mope and hope, or you can set your mind to it and make it happen. Don`t just exist, live, and live well.
> ...



That's the outlook on life I want to adopt. Im trying to, anyway. Just feels some times like as soon as the sun shines and my chin is up again I step in the mud. guess that's just life, though. I always try and find at least one thing to be thankful for, though, and focus on that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Even us bearded wonders can get lucky sometimes.
> 
> 
> Life is what you make it. it`s not about just a struggle through life scratchin` by. Look ahead and plan. When you get kicked in the teeth, get up, brush off the dirt, and go ahead on. You can mope and hope, or you can set your mind to it and make it happen. Don`t just exist, live, and live well.
> ...



Some people dont understnad that


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 20, 2015)

slip said:


> Well, I managed to avoid the back of a cop car or ambulance over the last year or two of lesson learning, so I guess im doing mighty fine based on that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got a few other shots will make a new post


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 20, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Even us bearded wonders can get lucky sometimes.
> 
> 
> Life is what you make it. it`s not about just a struggle through life scratchin` by. Look ahead and plan. When you get kicked in the teeth, get up, brush off the dirt, and go ahead on. You can mope and hope, or you can set your mind to it and make it happen. Don`t just exist, live, and live well.
> ...


This post would make a great Sig line!!! Thanks for posting this Nic!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 20, 2015)

Here's one for a tease


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm gonna go look for a snowflake...that would make my day today. Somebody in the WW thread said they saw a couple in McDonough.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 20, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Even us bearded wonders can get lucky sometimes.
> 
> 
> Life is what you make it. it`s not about just a struggle through life scratchin` by. Look ahead and plan. When you get kicked in the teeth, get up, brush off the dirt, and go ahead on. You can mope and hope, or you can set your mind to it and make it happen. Don`t just exist, live, and live well.
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Spittin snow here in the 30132


Iz jealous!


Nicodemus said:


> Even us bearded wonders can get lucky sometimes.
> 
> 
> Life is what you make it. it`s not about just a struggle through life scratchin` by. Look ahead and plan. When you get kicked in the teeth, get up, brush off the dirt, and go ahead on. You can mope and hope, or you can set your mind to it and make it happen. Don`t just exist, live, and live well.
> ...


  


slip said:


> Yeah ...One way or another.
> 
> Im hoping I can The elbow is gunna suckkkkk.


same as the ankle.......... but I soooo want a ankle bracelet tattoo!


slip said:


> That's the outlook on life I want to adopt. Im trying to, anyway. Just feels some times like as soon as the sun shines and my chin is up again I step in the mud. guess that's just life, though. _*I always try and find at least one thing to be thankful for, though, and focus on that*_.


aaaahhh, youngrasshoppa IS learning!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Got a few other shots will make a new post





blood on the ground said:


> This post would make a great Sig line!!! Thanks for posting this Nic!!!


same thing I thought!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 20, 2015)

They wortn't hurt but sure were shakin up . Learned the hard way I guess


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2015)

Sure feels like it is still winter outside.   At least the wind isn't blowing like the last couple days.

Think I will finish the chores before it starts precipitating.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

Still no snowflakes to be seen here.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 20, 2015)

Just incase you'd like to see a few other shots I posted these on the photo forum
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=834559

It was a nice drive


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2015)

Time's up, ya'll have a good weekend!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2015)

cheeken asparagus and salad.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2015)

It's that time . .


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 20, 2015)

Ttyl time to go


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's that time . .





Wycliff said:


> Ttyl time to go



One going in

One going home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2015)

Finally getting a little sleet down here in Hampton.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Finally getting a little sleet down here in Hampton.



And you're happy about this
I must say, sleet is much better than freezing rain. Been spitting snow all afternoon. Just got a mix of spit snow and sleet. Ya'll heard the latest Nascar drama?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

(1 members and 0 guests)
I'm the only one in here. CANNON BALL.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey K


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

kmckinnie must be reading back.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

He lost.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

Git back in the billy thread K


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2015)

Y'all reckon the squirrels will be moving on the Muckalee in the morning? Been a long week and i need some woods time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh snap, I just got Quang and H22 fixin to go get some lotto tickets. We'z gonna be movin down South.I feel it,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Y'all reckon the squirrels will be moving on the Muckalee in the morning? Been a long week and i need some woods time.



They aint moving up here. I think they all froze.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They aint moving up here. I think they all froze.



Haven't seen them move much here in the last week either. Between the gale force winds and arctic temps, they gotta be about hungry!
I've got permission to hunt a good hardwoods bottom on the creek and killed a few there last year.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2015)

Great. just Great. It's snowing,sleeting and freezing rain big time.  Come on lotto ticket, take me away.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Y'all reckon the squirrels will be moving on the Muckalee in the morning? Been a long week and i need some woods time.



Wingman!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great. just Great. It's snowing,sleeting and freezing rain big time.  Come on lotto ticket, take me away.


Nothing but a few clouds down here but with me hunting in the morning that will change i'm sure. 


SnowHunter said:


> Wingman!



My goodness, looky who showed up! Been a long time, Snowbabe! 
What's happening with you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2015)

I see Mike decided to drop in too.
It looks like they have entirely too many turkeys in Washington state!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2015)

werkwerkwerk . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2015)

It's snowing!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> werkwerkwerk . .


I hear ya, bro. One of those weeks for me too. I start call Monday too. 


SnowHunter said:


> It's snowing!


Just a cold starry night here. 
A little snow WOULD be nice though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2015)

Might see if Hankus wants to do a lil squirrel hunting when he comes for our play date Sunday . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Might see if Hankus wants to do a lil squirrel hunting when he comes for our play date Sunday . .



I find the older i get the more i enjoy chasing those little tree rats. Having a tack driving scoped 22 rifle and some decent binoculars help. 
The buddy system works best though when you got one circling the tree on you.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2015)

Where have ya'll been????


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2015)

And holy crap; where did this weather come from????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I find the older i get the more i enjoy chasing those little tree rats. Having a tack driving scoped 22 rifle and some decent binoculars help.
> The buddy system works best though when you got one circling the tree on you.




I like blowing 'em outta their nest with a 12 gauge . .




hdm03 said:


> Where have ya'll been????




Where YOU been lil fella ???   Didja get lost/kidnapped at "The Park??"


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey Quacky!  Been in Mexico for a little bit.  I know Nancy has been takin' care of business on Park Avenue


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2015)

We been good Wingman! Life is good, kids are growing, fire going in the wood stove. 

How you been?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2015)

I've been good; thanks for axing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Hey Quacky!  Been in Mexico for a little bit.  I know Nancy has been takin' care of business on Park Avenue





Bidness, or pleasure ???  Shot doves down there years ago.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2015)

'Moan 7am !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2015)

fomohowas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moan 7am !!



Only two hours until the whistle blows.

Guess I should check on the outside world having read the WW thread.   Coffee is done and a cup is being served.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2015)

Mornin Quack and gobble....35 and dry here with a breeze.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2015)

Hiya GW, gonna gettabouta 2-3hr nap this morning then headed to Milledgeville for my great nephew's birthday party.  

Parties at a place called the "Fun Factory,"  makes Chuckie Cheeze look like a Hooters..


Stop by the plantation on the way home and mebbe killa hawg.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Quack and gobble....35 and dry here with a breeze.





Whatcha doin today Chiefbro ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2015)

I see EE readin back . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see EE readin back . .



Must have gotten lost.

Chiefbro is right the wind has returned.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha doin today Chiefbro ??



Gotta pick up a rental and head to Memphis.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta pick up a rental and head to Memphis.





Safe travels, hope you dodge bad weather.  You should borrow the Beast !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 21, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Quack, Gobblin and Jeff C.  Hope all of you are staying warm and out of this "massive" snowstorm this morning.  

Just took the little dog outside to take care of her business and she looked at me and barked out in code:  DANG, it is cold out here this morning and you expect me to tinkle real good and then take a 30 pounder  before we go back inside!!!    "Ginger" is a smart little dog, I tell you !!!  

I slept a few extra winks at least until Ginger made me get up and shake a leg this morning.  My throat is hurting like crazy and I looked in the mirror and dang if it is about closed up in the back of my throat.   

Will alkyhol work and help soothe it?????  I figured that I would ask you experts about that fact.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2015)

EE, of course alkeehaul will work.   It seems to fix what's hurt you.


----------



## cramer (Feb 21, 2015)

Morning G and Chief - Just got my pupsicle back in the house. He woke up about an hour ago barking to eat and go out.
Thanks for the coffee G
Thermometer seems to be stuck on 31-32 ever since I got home yesterday


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels, hope you dodge bad weather.  You should borrow the Beast !!
> 
> View attachment 825950



I wish!  

I did request a 4x4 SUV or Crew Cab Truck 4x4. They said they would do what they could  I hope it ain't too bad to the west of me by the time I leave at noon out of here. According to all the weather folks it sposed to be all  rain to the west of us by then. We'll see!  

We work in Memphis tomorrow, Nashville-Monday, and back in ATL for Tuesdays show. Good news is I'll be home by 1:30 am Wednesday morn. 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Quack, Gobblin and Jeff C.  Hope all of you are staying warm and out of this "massive" snowstorm this morning.
> 
> Just took the little dog outside to take care of her business and she looked at me and barked out in code:  DANG, it is cold out here this morning and you expect me to tinkle real good and then take a 30 pounder  before we go back inside!!!    "Ginger" is a smart little dog, I tell you !!!
> 
> ...



I'm just glad I don't have to go outside and squat EE. Hope that soar throat ain't the beginning of something, maybe you were just "mouth breathing"  Gargle with luke warm salt water this morn, hit the alkyhaul later on this aft and eve.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2015)

Mornin cramer...


----------



## cramer (Feb 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta pick up a rental and head to Memphis.



Is this code?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2015)

cramer said:


> Is this code?



Yes.....translation = Gotta go to work!


----------



## cramer (Feb 21, 2015)

Safe travels Chief - maybe you oughta take Quack up on the Beast


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2015)

morning cramer.  yw for the coffee.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2015)

EE start loading up on Vitamin C and orange juice, lil Vodka with the OJ . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2015)

Told the wife when her family left our house this afternoon to gimme a call and I'd come on home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2015)

chief put some weight on the rear axle especially if you are in the truck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Told the wife when her family left our house this afternoon to gimme a call and I'd come on home.



Trying to win her heart?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> chief put some weight on the rear axle especially if you are in the truck.



10-4.


----------



## cramer (Feb 21, 2015)

Chief and Quack are doing a YOLO weekend


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2015)

Chief, Things change but it sure looks like rain only by the time you leave.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 21, 2015)

Morning, thanks for the coffee GW


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 21, 2015)

Morning folks ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hard to shoot sqwerls when you accidentally turn off your alarm instead of hitting snooze.
Oh well, this is a most excellent cup of coffee.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 21, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Hard to shoot sqwerls when you accidentally turn off your alarm instead of hitting snooze.
> Oh well, this is a most excellent cup of coffee.



Been there, done that


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Been there, done that



Got a little bit of wind outside but its sunny and feels pretty good. May go anyway in a few. 
Anythings better than  tackling the "Honey do" list today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2015)

Mornin
All the snow is gone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2015)

Second round good mornins.....

The sun was peeping, but clouds rollin in from the west.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> All the snow is gone.



What.....The entire inch, already?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What.....The entire inch, already?



Did you just see the traffic news? Lots of snow/ice where your fixin to go. I75 North of Ringold.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did you just see the traffic news? Lots of snow/ice where your fixin to go. I75 North of Ringold.



No problemo....I'm hitting I-20 west.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No problemo....I'm hitting I-20 west.




Woke up at 4 as usual and all white outside. Got up at 7 and all gone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2015)

Rain all the way.  Better than ice though!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Woke up at 4 as usual and all white outside. Got up at 7 and all gone.



It barely sleeted here for about 20 mins. last night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2015)

HH Gregg gots a 55" TV for a whopping 300 some odd dollas. Offered to go get one for H22. He said that's how much the front headlight that got broke from the fallin limb cost for his Prelude. I aint paying for no broke "play"car. Wonder how much the back window is gonna be.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Woke up at 4 as usual and all white outside. Got up at 7 and all gone.



Woke up at 4? On purpose?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Woke up at 4? On purpose?



I accidentally woke up @ 5:00


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Woke up at 4? On purpose?



The ice storm woke me up Tue. at 4am. Stared a fire in the fireplace at 5. Sounded like a war zone outside, no power. I had no idea what time it was, but H22 was up so I thought it was around 6. Been waking up at 4 all week.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 21, 2015)

Chief's driving music


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HH Gregg gots a 55" TV for a whopping 300 some odd dollas. Offered to go get one for H22. He said that's how much the front headlight that got broke from the fallin limb cost for his Prelude. I aint paying for no broke "play"car. Wonder how much the back window is gonna be.



ebay should have the headlights cheaper than 300


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HH Gregg gots a 55" TV for a whopping 300 some odd dollas. Offered to go get one for H22. He said that's how much the front headlight that got broke from the fallin limb cost for his Prelude. I aint paying for no broke "play"car. Wonder how much the back window is gonna be.



clear plastic and duct tape is cheap to fix the back windar


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2015)

sqwerls are playing in the neighbor's yard. Thats a good sign! I'm off to da woods!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Chief's driving music



 Probly right!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> sqwerls are playing in the neighbor's yard. Thats a good sign! I'm off to da woods!



Good luck, I haven't seen the 1st one here today. They must know the rain is coming.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2015)

Holler back later, gotta leave a little early today to pick up rental.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No problemo....I'm hitting I-20 west.



Stop off at exit199 in Alabama and tell my dad I said hello!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 21, 2015)

Kept it simple this morning ... Fried balogna sammich


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Chief's driving music





Wycliff said:


> ebay should have the headlights cheaper than 300


Looked. Don't want plastic. This one is glass. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> clear plastic and duct tape is cheap to fix the back windar


That would be attractive. 


rhbama3 said:


> sqwerls are playing in the neighbor's yard. Thats a good sign! I'm off to da woods!


All of em in the back yard are busy sprucing up their nest. Most have seen the forcast for next weekend. 


Jeff C. said:


> Holler back later, gotta leave a little early today to pick up rental.


Safe travels Jeff fa fa. 


blood on the ground said:


> Kept it simple this morning ... Fried balogna sammich



Aint nothing betta.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2015)

Eating a Big Juicy hamburgler fore I hit da road.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 21, 2015)

Is it Christmas shopping time already???? We went to town today and wow folks everywhere like it's black fridy!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 21, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Is it Christmas shopping time already???? We went to town today and wow folks everywhere like it's black fridy!!!




Tax return time


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 21, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Tax return time



Bet your right ... I didn't even think about that!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 21, 2015)

Eased on in to the local hibachi grill for some high quality jap food!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 21, 2015)

love the hibachi grill here


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 21, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> love the hibachi grill here



It's one of my favorite things to eat!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 21, 2015)

Got to load up tonight and go to Burke county, so I will have someone to watch Lil Wy tomorrow while I'm at werk


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2015)

Pour in down rain....visibility sucks. Hope this new kid is a good driver.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 21, 2015)

Be safe Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Be safe Chief



His driving skillz are way better than the other kid I got onboard!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 21, 2015)

Just built a fire .... Maan!!! Wemon be needy!!!*


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 21, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Just built a fire .... Maan!!! Wemon be needy!!!*



My wemon left me. Imma goin to grill up a big ole t-bone, baked vidalia and mushrooms, and a big baked tater with a side of a bunch of EWnDC. Yeah, c'mon


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2015)

Maaaaaaaan, what a LOOOOOOOOOOOng day . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2015)

sounds "stupid" but got a pizza from the *local* jiffy store, pretty dang good!
How ya'll is?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2015)

We have the moisture chasing the cold today and sleeping in the rain was difficult to get vertical in.  Wish I was listening with a metal roof.  If all this was snow instead of liquid sunshine we would be knee deep to a giraffe and still pilling on.

Coffee made with teardrops from the gods.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 22, 2015)

morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2015)

morning Wy


----------



## cramer (Feb 22, 2015)

Morning Wy & G - Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 22, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Gobblin, Wycliff, Cramer and to all of the rest of you knuckle dragging (just like me) drivelers.

I slept an extra couple of hours this morning and finally got up and read the newspaper, ate some breakfast, etc.  Thankfully, my name was not on the obituary list so I think that I will continue with the rest of today.

Surely hope that Chief made it to Memphis without any problems and hopefully he will be back home in a few days with a big fat "bankroll" in his pocket again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2015)

Raining here. 


Susie's in heat, been a ole mutt hanging around her pen, I ran him off yesterday.  Dawn was feeding Susie this morning and the dog got in the pen, Dawn kicks dog, dog bites Dawn.  Dog got to meet Mr. Ruger 10-22 . . .


----------



## cramer (Feb 22, 2015)

dog gone!


----------



## cramer (Feb 22, 2015)

I hate it when it rains down there


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Raining here.
> 
> 
> Susie's in heat, been a ole mutt hanging around her pen, I ran him off yesterday.  Dawn was feeding Susie this morning and the dog got in the pen, Dawn kicks dog, dog bites Dawn.  Dog got to meet Mr. Ruger 10-22 . . .


I hope Ms Dawn is ok!  Uncollared dogs round here get a dirt nap  anything harassing my stuff/animals on my property gets a dirt nap 

Mornin Y'all! 

Raining here too, front yard looks like a mud bog pit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 22, 2015)

Hope dawn is ok quack


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh.  Morning folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> I hope Ms Dawn is ok!  Uncollared dogs round here get a dirt nap  anything harassing my stuff/animals on my property gets a dirt nap
> 
> Mornin Y'all!
> 
> Raining here too, front yard looks like a mud bog pit





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hope dawn is ok quack





She's good, didn't quite break the skin on her ankle.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2015)

How's the baybay Louie ??


----------



## Hankus (Feb 22, 2015)

let nobody lie to ya, Tifton were not beautiful yesterday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How's the baybay Louie ??


Man he's great fat headed and happy as ever


Hankus said:


> let nobody lie to ya, Tifton were not beautiful yesterday



Blasphemy!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 22, 2015)

All betta and wide open


----------



## Hankus (Feb 22, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man he's great fat headed and happy as ever
> 
> 
> Blasphemy!!!



you must not have been there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 22, 2015)

Hankus said:


> you must not have been there



Nah I wasn't.  But what in the world were you doing in tifton?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nah I wasn't.  But what in the world were you doing in tifton?



better question, what is there to do in tifton?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 22, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nah I wasn't.  But what in the world were you doing in tifton?





gobbleinwoods said:


> better question, what is there to do in tifton?



visitin famly in Tyty


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 22, 2015)

Gage just tooted.  WOW this boy is rank.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 22, 2015)

Hankus. If you don't mind me asking.  Who's your family in tyty


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Raining here.
> 
> 
> Susie's in heat, been a ole mutt hanging around her pen, I ran him off yesterday.  Dawn was feeding Susie this morning and the dog got in the pen, Dawn kicks dog, dog bites Dawn.  Dog got to meet Mr. Ruger 10-22 . . .





SnowHunter said:


> I hope Ms Dawn is ok!  Uncollared dogs round here get a dirt nap  anything harassing my stuff/animals on my property gets a dirt nap
> 
> Mornin Y'all!
> 
> Raining here too, front yard looks like a mud bog pit


that's how the horse pen already looks, hasn't dried out yet and more to come.......


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh.  Morning folks





Hooked On Quack said:


> She's good, didn't quite break the skin on her ankle.


*whew*!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> All betta and wide open


yep, that is your "mini"!I've seen you have that look!


Hankus said:


> visitin famly in Tyty


 you were *way over yonder*...........
Hi ya'll!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> All betta and wide open




He's a cutie fosho !! 




gobbleinwoods said:


> better question, what is there to do in tifton?




Go to the park and troll fo queerzz ??




havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gage just tooted.  WOW this boy is rank.





Him and CMC don't need to team up then . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2015)

Hiya Keebs !!!  What's fo dinna ??  I'm gettin hawngray..



Dawn's wore slap out from having her family over here yesterday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> that's how the horse pen already looks, hasn't dried out yet and more to come.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.  Looks like me acts like him mama


Hooked On Quack said:


> He's a cutie fosho !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm telling ya quack.  He's rough.  At least you don't have to change cmc diaper.
Changed one yesterday that leaked.  Poop 1/2 up his back.  It was fun


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 22, 2015)

Ohhh.  He finally said dadada!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ohhh.  He finally said dadada!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 22, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ohhh.  He finally said dadada!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 22, 2015)

Man I hate having to buy new tires


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Man I hate having to buy new tires



Wouldn't be so bad if you didn't have to pay for them


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 22, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wouldn't be so bad if you didn't have to pay for them



Thanks, I'll get them to send you the bill. Hfh is the greatest


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Thanks, I'll get them to send you the bill. Hfh is the greatest



Um yeah bout that. Lemme borra a dolla


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2015)

Replacing the front passenger side bearing in the GMC today! Big pain in the rear!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Man I hate having to buy new tires





I'm due for some new shoes on my Jeep, gonna try and squeeze another 5k out of 'em.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ohhh.  He finally said dadada!!!!!


  


Wycliff said:


> Man I hate having to buy new tires


I know, I will be needing some before long....


blood on the ground said:


> Replacing the front passenger side bearing in the GMC today! Big pain in the rear!


I'm fixing to have to replace ball joints, both sides.........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh yeah, been watching the Sandhill Cranes this weekend, anyone else?!?!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah, been watching the Sandhill Cranes this weekend, anyone else?!?!





What channel ??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What channel ??


The Open Sky network, look into the wild blue yonder.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> The Open Sky network, look into the wild blue yonder.....





Oh, we don't get that one . . 




Hankus on his way ova . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2015)

Danica KNOWS she b HAWT !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh, we don't get that one . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you and cuz have better luck than me. I didn't fire a shot this morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm due for some new shoes on my Jeep, gonna try and squeeze another 5k out of 'em.



Yeah, I said that last year


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope you and cuz have better luck than me. I didn't fire a shot this morning.




It's raining here, Dawn and I hafta to be in town by 4.  He's buying a custom built 25-06 and a Browning Maxus from me.






Wycliff said:


> Yeah, I said that last year





I'm gonna go cheap as they make 'em.   Going to sale my Chevy before putting tires on her, cost 2k for new shoes for it.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's raining here, Dawn and I hafta to be in town by 4.  He's buying a custom built 25-06 and a Browning Maxus from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That's what I'm having to get them for


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm ready to catch a mess . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh, we don't get that one . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 who's videoing the event....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> who's videoing the event....





His Momma is drivin him so he can drank . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2015)

vroooom vroooom . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2015)

round n round . .


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 22, 2015)

What size are the tires on your chevy Quack


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> What size are the tires on your chevy Quack



He is rollin on 35z set up on some sweet DDR'S (drug dealer rims)


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 22, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> He is rollin on 35z set up on some sweet DDR'S (drug dealer rims)



You seen my truck


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> You seen my truck



Sho Nuff!!!!

What's up bro , you going to be up with me tonight?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 22, 2015)

Nope last day shift, be back on nights Tuesday


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Nope last day shift, be back on nights Tuesday



Life of a swinger!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Life of a swinger!!!!


uummm..........uuuhhh...........hhhhhmmmmm........... nevamind, backing outta da room.............


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 22, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Life of a swinger!!!!





Keebs said:


> uummm..........uuuhhh...........hhhhhmmmmm........... nevamind, backing outta da room.............




What?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> What?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> uummm..........uuuhhh...........hhhhhmmmmm........... nevamind, backing outta da room.............



Going to keep an eye on him are you?   

It sure looks dreary out the kitchen window.

Have I ever told the drivelers, I hate green/white checkered finishes.   vroooooom vrooooooom


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 22, 2015)

Glad that race is finally ova. Get to see the last of PGA tour. 
And Quack betta quit talking bout my girl Danica. I saw her first.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 22, 2015)

I saw the race on my radio.........cause after that trip to see Unk I cain afford the satellite again til June


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2015)

Hankus said:


> I saw the race on my radio.........cause after that trip to see Unk I cain afford the satellite again til June





You done bought some high quality stuff that will out live us both !!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You done bought some high quality stuff that will out live us both !!



especially if we keep livin like we do


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Going to keep an eye on him are you?
> 
> It sure looks dreary out the kitchen window.
> 
> Have I ever told the drivelers, I hate green/white checkered finishes.   vroooooom vrooooooom


lets just say, I ain't keepin boff feetz in da water, knowhatImean?


Hankus said:


> I saw the race on my radio.........cause after that trip to see Unk I cain afford the satellite again til June


so you sayin you ain't no Jew, huh???? dang sun.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2015)

Hankus said:


> especially if we keep livin like we do





Daaaang neph !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 22, 2015)

Why do kids fight no matter what the difference in age is


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 22, 2015)

Ttyl I'm going to separate my kids


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 22, 2015)

Night folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2015)

Crap, I felled asleep in my office chair . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, I felled asleep in my office chair . .



I sure wish we ran around the clock here... Starting this place up every Sunday night is getting worse and worse!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 23, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Quack and Blood.

Quack ???? Did you wake up yet????  

Hope both of you are still awake this wet morning.  Maybe Gobblin will be here shortly with a big pot of hot fresh brewed coffee as I need a cup or three to get my eyes open.

Dang, I've go this weird image of Hankus sitting there watching the Nascar race on his radio !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 23, 2015)

I forgot to ask, has anybody heard any updates from Chief on his latest trip?  Hope that he is not in the middle of the Icecapade adventure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2015)

Well keebs one foot is usually enough  

drankus was the view blurry on the radio?

EE, a fresh pot to share





BOG, a couple more then the punch clock can be punched.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2015)

Morning folks hope everyone has a great Monday!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well keebs one foot is usually enough
> 
> drankus was the view blurry on the radio?
> 
> ...


True that brother!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2015)

even the local yokels are hinting potential of snow this week.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 23, 2015)

yall tellin me I'm the only one that watches sports on the radio


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 23, 2015)

WAKEY WAKEY DRIVEL NATION!  if I'm up, every darn one if y'all should be up 

Mornin!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 23, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> WAKEY WAKEY DRIVEL NATION!  if I'm up, every darn one if y'all should be up
> 
> Mornin!



Well Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Snowey.  Glad to see your smiling face this morning.  You are right and I think that you should be here every morning to get these knuckle dragging drivelers to pay attention to your reveille call.  Within the first week, there would be a 90 percent increase in wide awake drivelers right here just waiting for your appearance.   

Thank you for brightening my day !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Good morning, two boiled eggs for breakfast. Look out!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Gotta go get some work done, i'll catch up later.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Bye


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

Been up since 4.  Been kicked, slapped, scratch, punched and urinated on and kicked in teh unmentionables.  Oh, the joys of parenthood.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Been up since 4.  Been kicked, slapped, scratch, punched and urinated on and kicked in teh unmentionables.  Oh, the joys of parenthood.



Lms in a bad mood huh


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Lms in a bad mood huh



Always


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 23, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Snowey.  Glad to see your smiling face this morning.  You are right and I think that you should be here every morning to get these knuckle dragging drivelers to pay attention to your reveille call.  Within the first week, there would be a 90 percent increase in wide awake drivelers right here just waiting for your appearance.
> 
> Thank you for brightening my day !!!


  Well, my morning usually consists of severe grumping and grumbling until I've had at least a half a pot of coffee. I might scare everyone off  

Glad I could brighten your day 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Been up since 4.  Been kicked, slapped, scratch, punched and urinated on and kicked in teh unmentionables.  Oh, the joys of parenthood.


Just wait till they can talk back  My kids have enough wit to fill an army, but sometimes they need reigning in. The problem is keeping a straight face. At times I dunno if I should be proud or horrified :


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2015)

It's MONDAYYYYY, just 4 more days till Friday......
Hey Ya'll!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Well, my morning usually consists of severe grumping and grumbling until I've had at least a half a pot of coffee. I might scare everyone off
> 
> Glad I could brighten your day
> 
> ...


Sweety, he might not be able to talk, but he can give you looks that speak volumes.  He has no poker face, when hes mad, he can give looks that could kill.  When hes happy, no hiding it.  Sad thing is, there isnt much in between hes either happy (most of the time he is) or mad at the world.  Hes got his daddys temper and his mamas attitude.  Were doomed...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Morning Ladies


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Just wait till they can talk back  My kids have enough wit to fill an army, but sometimes they need reigning in. The problem is keeping a straight face. At times I dunno if I should be proud or horrified :


 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sweety, he might not be able to talk, but he can give you looks that speak volumes.  He has no poker face, when hes mad, he can give looks that could kill.  When hes happy, no hiding it.  Sad thing is, there isnt much in between hes either happy (most of the time he is) or mad at the world.  Hes got his daddys temper and his mamas attitude.  Were doomed...


and you is stuck wit him, no putting him back!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Hey you!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning Ladies


 thought you had things to do............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> and you is stuck wit him, no putting him back!
> 
> Hey you!
> 
> thought you had things to do............



You know I wouldnt trade my little angel for anything.  Even on his worse days days its better than not having him


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> It's MONDAYYYYY, just 4 more days till Friday......
> Hey Ya'll!


Mornin Sista!  


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sweety, he might not be able to talk, but he can give you looks that speak volumes.  He has no poker face, when hes mad, he can give looks that could kill.  When hes happy, no hiding it.  Sad thing is, there isnt much in between hes either happy (most of the time he is) or mad at the world.  Hes got his daddys temper and his mamas attitude.  Were doomed...


 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Mornin!  



mudracing101 said:


> Morning Ladies



Mornin Mud!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> and you is stuck wit him, no putting him back!
> 
> Hey you!
> 
> thought you had things to do............


I did . i'm back, for now


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Morning Bama., supposed to rain all week, you aint on vacation are ya?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Bama., supposed to rain all week, you aint on vacation are ya?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey Wingman!  You doin your voodoo dance on da squirrels?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Bama., supposed to rain all week, you aint on vacation are ya?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Bama., supposed to rain all week, you aint on vacation are ya?


Nope. On call this week but i WAS planning to sneak out into da woods till i saw the forecast. 


SnowHunter said:


> Hey Wingman!  You doin your voodoo dance on da squirrels?


Sqwerls are extinct. They are all gone. Not a one left around here.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. On call this week but i WAS planning to sneak out into da woods till i saw the forecast.
> 
> _*Sqwerls are extinct. They are all gone. Not a one left around here.*_


Naw, they just heard you were ready to hunt them!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

poo bama


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> I hope Ms Dawn is ok!  Uncollared dogs round here get a dirt nap  anything harassing my stuff/animals on my property gets a dirt nap
> 
> Mornin Y'all!
> 
> Raining here too, front yard looks like a mud bog pit


Somebody say mud bog pit? 


Hankus said:


> let nobody lie to ya, Tifton were not beautiful yesterday


Oh yes it was, Friday was cold! SAt. and sunday was beautiful.


Hankus said:


> yall tellin me I'm the only one that watches sports on the radio


I have some kinfolk in ty ty, uh oh


Keebs said:


> Naw, they just heard you were ready to hunt them!


Dont have the time but i'm ready for some fishing.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

no pew pew for him


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Cleaned yards all day yesterday, half way thru.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thinkin bout letting the yards grow up and live in the woods


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont have the time but i'm ready for some fishing.


MEEEEEeeeee too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

mud, you got all you piles burnt?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2015)

Soon. Very soon....


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2015)

We have been getting our boat ready also. Our boat gun is a 410 single. Ihave a spot for it justabout the same. Ineed to get my spacebar fixed. It don't space every time i hit it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2015)

We fishthe river the most for catfish & bream. Ochalocknee ( something like that) it feeds talquin


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> We have been getting our boat ready also. Our boat gun is a 410 single. Ihave a spot for it justabout the same. Ineed to get my spacebar fixed. It don't space every time i hit it.





Space bar?


I need to rig me up a tie down strap on mine to hold the gun in place. Hate to get in some bad waves and have that "one of a kind" go over the side.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2015)

On my puter, lols. I hit it and it won't space my words. I have to hit it hard. Sometime I don't go back and space the words.

We mostly bush hook for channels when they make there spring run up river. Bream when they bed. I would like to try the white bass when they run,but never have.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. On call this week but i WAS planning to sneak out into da woods till i saw the forecast.
> 
> Sqwerls are extinct. They are all gone. Not a one left around here.


I think they all came up here! My yard always had tree rats wandering around. In fact, they delight in torturing my dog, just out of reach of the fence 



mudracing101 said:


> Thinkin bout letting the yards grow up and live in the woods


Domesticated jungle? 


Nicodemus said:


> Soon. Very soon....


 

Mornin Nic!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2015)

I grew up on Seminole on the fla side,Sneads Fla. We would fish below the lake also in Chattahochee.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2015)

The Ochlocknee River is a unique system. Some really good fishin`, and it has been utilized for at least 12,000 years, all the way up to historic times. In long years past, I`ve seen some priceless things that came from the Ochlocknee.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> I think they all came up here! My yard always had tree rats wandering around. In fact, they delight in torturing my dog, just out of reach of the fence
> 
> 
> Domesticated jungle?
> ...



Mornin` Snow!  



kmckinnie said:


> I grew up on Seminole on the fla side,Sneads Fla. We would fish below the lake also in Chattahochee.





That picture I posted was on Seminole. I spend a little time there.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Soon. Very soon....


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2015)

I have found some interesting things in there also. We would tie off on a log jam an I noticed one was cut down by axe. It would of been nice to  recover.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2015)

what's going on in herra?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2015)

not much; i guess


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2015)

K kilt the thread


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> K kilt the thread



WE skeered someone hacked your account


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2015)

i was hacking when i woke up this morning; but i good now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

hdm, i ddnt see your reply.  was you in mexico for pleasure or work?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2015)

for work.......nothing pleasurable about that place anymo


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> K kilt the thread



Well hay, there feller. What you know good. Besides me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

Just had one of those times where :  someone talks to you for 30 minutes and you have NO IDEA what they said.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2015)

just you


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2015)

hfh?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2015)

mud?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2015)

Did you have to have a pass port to work there m03 or did you do it illeagle.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2015)

i swam across and then rode a donkey they rest of the way


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2015)

Ol boom boom.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2015)

Did you geteva thangback across the border alright, m03.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

Howdy K


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just had one of those times where :  someone talks to you for 30 minutes and you have NO IDEA what they said.





Stay out of the Political Forum then.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Stay out of the Political Forum then.



I visit there and read a good bit, rarely post tho.  No, this was a customer that i like but you can only hear the same stories before you learn to block them out.   Kinda like being married.   After a while you hear something along the lines of Charlie Browns mama.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Stay out of the Political Forum then.



Sound advice. I need to follow it more.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2015)

You hardly ever see me in the Political area.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I visit there and read a good bit, rarely post tho.  No, this was a customer that i like but you can only hear the same stories before you learn to block them out.   Kinda like being married.   After a while you hear something along the lines of Charlie Browns mama.



I done got to that stage of life that if I don`t want to hear, I go get off in the clear somewhere. And I don`t care who is doin` the talkin`.



rhbama3 said:


> Sound advice. I need to follow it more.




Brother Bamer, stay out of the Political Forum.  

It gets more...as the Lakota say...undesirables, in there.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2015)

Now where did ya'll see them ducks at? Just joking. LOLs


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Now where did ya'll see them ducks at? Just joking. LOLs





Lake Loretta!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2015)

Rob, we haven squirrel tonite for dinner.  My mom & dad are coming over. We put them on ice just like deer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, you got all you piles burnt?


shoot no, i'll never be thru.



SnowHunter said:


> I think they all came up here! My yard always had tree rats wandering around. In fact, they delight in torturing my dog, just out of reach of the fence
> 
> 
> Domesticated jungle?
> ...


Yeah, something like that.



hdm03 said:


> what's going on in herra?


Hdm03!!! I thought you was gone for good, glad you aint dead





Nicodemus said:


> Stay out of the Political Forum then.





rhbama3 said:


> Sound advice. I need to follow it more.



We have a political forum


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I done got to that stage of life that if I don`t want to hear, I go get off in the clear somewhere. And I don`t care who is doin` the talkin`.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They do seem to be multiplying lately.
Love the Floki avatar by the way. My favorite character on Vikings.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> They do seem to be multiplying lately.
> Love the Floki avatar by the way. My favorite character on Vikings.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

I love the political forum.  makes me feel smarted and dumbererer at the same time.  That and I get a few laughs at a couple of folks expense.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

I dont post much in there any more after saying a fellow member looked like sheev  ( off the dukes of hazzard movie)with an improved hat and it got deleted


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

OHHHH  Keebs, did you know Merle, off The Walking Dead, also played in Tombstone?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont post much in there any more after saying a fellow member looked like sheev  ( off the dukes of hazzard movie)with an improved hat and it got deleted





Anytime you get a post deleted, is cause for concern, but not cause to go into a Forum. If it was deleted, it was for a reason.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Anytime you get a post deleted, is cause for concern, but not cause to go into a Forum. If it was deleted, it was for a reason.



Oh, no denying there was a reason.  It was a personal attack.  I kinda forgot what part of the forum I was on.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

I done kilt it.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> OHHHH  Keebs, did you know Merle, off The Walking Dead, also played in Tombstone?


Really?  Might have to rewatch that one............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Really?  Might have to rewatch that one............



Tombstone was on this weekend.  I noticed him


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

Where is Mud?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tombstone was on this weekend.  I noticed him





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where is Mud?


not here........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests)
havin_fun_huntin, mrs. hornet22+, Keebs+

Well, hello ladies


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (2 members and 1 guests) 		 	 	 		 			Keebs, havin_fun_huntin+


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (3 members and 1 guests) 		 	 	 		 			Keebs, mrs. hornet22+, havin_fun_huntin+


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> not here........


Bigs posted a pic in the billy thread of the Tifton exit. There's a GC sign in it. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests)
> havin_fun_huntin, mrs. hornet22+, Keebs+
> 
> Well, hello ladies



Hey, hey, hey.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2015)

Reckon who the "guest" is.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2015)

Maybe it should say ghost instead of guest.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2015)

I beweeve erybody ova in da weather thread. They gots 99 ghost in therea.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where is Mud?


At the house, Mrs. V cooked cheese dogs and french fries



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Reckon who the "guest" is.


I'm back


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 23, 2015)

Be in Georgia in 2 days. Don't know if will be able to get to the smoke house before I leave or not. It is kinda snow bound right now like erething else off the main road.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2015)

You want anything in particular from me Boss? When i say particular i mean white or red. sweet or dry?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I beweeve erybody ova in da weather thread. They gots 99 ghost in therea.


I ain't goin back in there until someone tells me that chance of snow is down here!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> You want anything in particular from me Boss? When i say particular i mean white or red. sweet or dry?



Sweet white


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2015)

dry red


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2015)

Boones Farm


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2015)

mad dog 20/20


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

White Irish Rose


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

and a Colt45...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## rydert (Feb 23, 2015)

some fireball.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

i bet durt+alkihaul= all kindz of giggles


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

Summbody start a new one


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2015)

a new what?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2015)

nancy?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2015)

lock it


----------



## rydert (Feb 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i bet durt+alkihaul= all kindz of giggles



i'll have to  admit.....this is true


----------



## rydert (Feb 23, 2015)

homo3


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2015)

hey lil buddy


----------

